# Boardi05's Strive Diaries



## Boardi05 (29. September 2015)

Hi Leute,








Strive Threads gibts ja so einige,
-den Sammelthread Strive 2015/2016 (Erfahrungen, Fragen und Antworten), geführt vom @mohlo
-den Ein Strive, wie ich es mag - CF 8.0 Regular im Umbau, vom @Staanemer
-den Meine Strive Basteleien, vom @luxaltera

Ich möcht hier meine Umbauten, kleine Basteleien und Pics vom Bike zeigen, so ein zwischendings zwischen den Thread vom @Staanemer und @luxaltera,
hab die Idee schon seit ner weile, nun aber endlich die Zeit und Mut zusammengepackt um loszulegen.
Ein großes Danke geht an den @_chilla_ für Werkzeugleihen und an den @kuka.berlin der brav bei den Umbauten geholfen hat, allein wär ich wohl verzweifelt.

Paar infos,
ich wohn in Südtirol, oberhalb von Bozen, des Strive is nun mein drittes Canyon.
Ich bin 1,77m gro0, SL 85cm, alle Canyon hab ich als M bestellt.
Angefangen hat alles 2012 mit einem Nerve AM,






mitte 2013 kam dann ein Strive







ende Juli 2014 nochmal ein Strive, der Kauf kam eigentlich mehr aus ner Laune und Angst heraus, denn für 2016 (geplantes Jahr wo gwechselt wird), waren Preiserhöhungen vorausgesagt. Das CF 8.0 war dann genau Lieferbar, als ich Urlaub hatte, dann wurde zugeschlagen.

Der großteil der Ausstattung gefiel mir beim 8.0, daher die Entscheidung des 8.0 zu nehmen, CF hingegen wegen dem Gewicht, wenn schon fast 4k draufgehen, solls leichter sein als des, was man im Keller hat.

Liefertermin wurde eingehalten und so kam der Karton pünkltich,

mein erster Karton, der perfekt ohne Beschädigungen angekommen ist











Schnell wars ausgepackt und aufgebaut, leider fehlte ein Teil, Abdeckung des SS, diese war nicht sofort lieferbar und wurde einige Wochen später nachgeliefert.






Die erste Probefahrt ging richtig gut, wurde auch vom "alten" begleitet.





















Danach gings eigentlich schon mit den Umbauten los, als Teilespender diente das alte Strive

Als erstes wurde die Schaltung umgebaut, von XT auf XTR I-Spec (bis auf den Umwerfer, der alte wollte nicht passen), Vorbau (RaceFace Turbine 50mm) und Lenker (RaceFace Atlas35 stealth, 780mm, 20mm Rise)  wurden auch gleich übernommen.

Folie kam auch ans Unterrohr






Die Steckachse wurde auch gleich geändert, die Canyon weichte einer Syntace, damit hab ich nun vorne an der Gabel und hinten 5er Inbus.





















Vom @_chilla_ hab ich dann den Rotorschlüssel geliehen bekommen, hab dann die Turbine runtergenommen und die SixC vom alten übernommen, gleichzeitig auch dessen Kefü, eine E.13 TRS+ mit ICYN-Standard






Der FloatX wurde dann auch vom alten übernommen, zu dem Zeitpunkt war dann auch leider der ShapeShifter defekt, nach grad mal 30km, der wurde dann einige Wochen später durch ein MY2016 SS ersetzt, dieser ist nun seit 500km im Einsatz ohne Probleme.











Nach den abfahrten aufm Tibettrail und Goldseetrail wurde dann auch entschlossen, die Saint zu übernehmen, die XT is toll, aber einmal an die Saint gewohnt, möcht man die haben, also Bremsleitung bestellt, da die hintere viel zu kurz war.

An der Stettinerhütte/Eisjöchl wurde dann geprüft ob alles dicht is an der Saint






und wenige Tage später auf den Drei Länder Enduro Trails






RCZ hat dann ein Bombenangebot auf die Next SL gehabt, sogar die Stealth, da musste ich dann zuschlagen.






Der Kabelsalat am Lenker wurde dann auch probiert in den Griff zu bekommen, mit Kabelbinder






Dann gabs n Photoshoottermin































In den Setup wurde dann am Radtag das Stilfserjoch in angriff genommen, war n herrlicher Tag und das Bike is bergauf im XC Mode einfach herrlich zu fahren






als letztes wurde nun eine Sram XX1099 Kassette verbaut, im Bikemarkt günstig geschossen






zudem hab ich die Storm SL entstaubt und montiert, die Fox Heritag aufkleber vom FloatX sind auch runtergekommen






Gewicht bin ich nun bei 13,37kg ohne Pedale, einige Teile sind leichter als Serie, andre hingegen schwerer, an sich bin ichzufrieden mit dem Gewicht, auch wenn ne 12 vorne ganz schön wär. (genauere Auflistung folgt)

*Umbauten *stand 20.11.2015

-Komplettes Restyling der Logos am Rahmen

-Lenker RaceFace Atlas 35, stealt, 780mm, 20mm rise
-Vorbau RaceFace Turbine 35, 50mm
-Bremse Shimano Saint BR-M820B
-Adapter an Gabel, Magura Nr. 26
-Schalthebel, Shimano XTR
-Schaltwerk, Shimano XTR
-Kassette Sram XX1099 11-36
-Kurbel RaceFace Next SL Cinch, 175mm 22/36/Bashguard
-KeFü E.13 TRS+ ICYN
-RockShox Reverb, 150mm, 30,9mm
-Flaschenhalter
-Tacho
-Mudfender

LRS1 
-DT-Swiss EX1501
-Reifen MagicMary 2,35 / HansDampf 2,35
-Bremsscheiben Magura Storm SL 203/203

LRS2
-DT-Swiss E1900
-Reifen Continental Trailking 2,4/2,2
-Bremsscheiben Shimano SM-RT76 203/203


*
TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. September 2015)

Na das werd ich mal abonnieren 
Lese deine Beiträge immer wieder gerne!!! 

Keep Striving! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (29. September 2015)

@Boardi05 Wie groß bist du denn bzw. was hast du für eine Schrittlänge? Bin derzeit noch am grübeln ob ich meinen Vorbau verkürze (derzeit 60mm bei 760mm Lenker).


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2015)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> @Boardi05 Wie groß bist du denn bzw. was hast du für eine Schrittlänge? Bin derzeit noch am grübeln ob ich meinen Vorbau verkürze (derzeit 60mm bei 760mm Lenker).



1,77 und 85, Vorbau an sich wärs da nicht nötig den Vorbau zu kürzen, da mit 1,78 das Limit zwischen M und L erreicht ist, aber ich hatte den da und hab ihn montiert, bin super zufrieden damit. 



Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Na das werd ich mal abonnieren
> Lese deine Beiträge immer wieder gerne!!!
> 
> Keep Striving!
> ...



Hört man gern.


----------



## Jonas29 (29. September 2015)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> @Boardi05 Wie groß bist du denn bzw. was hast du für eine Schrittlänge? Bin derzeit noch am grübeln ob ich meinen Vorbau verkürze (derzeit 60mm bei 760mm Lenker).



Ich bin 1,74cm fahre Regular L, 40mm Vorbau und 760mm Lenker..top zufrieden


----------



## Boardi05 (30. September 2015)

Syntacesteckachse mit Syntace "Schnellspannhebel"


----------



## Boardi05 (30. September 2015)

Vorne hab ich den Shimanoadapter mit dem Magura gewechselt, habs lieber, wenn die Schraube nicht direkt ins Gewinde der Gabel geht.






Hinten hab ich nun auch auf 203er Scheibe umgebaut, ich hoff mal, der Rahmen fliegt mir nicht um die Ohren, aber bei 70kg fahrfertig, sollts schon klappen






Gefällt mit 203/203 schon besser


----------



## BiBaBergler (4. Oktober 2015)

Sind bei der hinteren Bremse die Bremsbeläge richtig im Eingriff bei der Scheibe? Auf den Bildern sieht das aus, als ist der Sattel zu weit und es bremst nur ganz am Rand von der Scheibe.


----------



## b0mbe (4. Oktober 2015)

Ist bestimmt noch die 180er Scheibe.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Oktober 2015)

So isses, auf der nahaufnahme is noch die 180er Scheibe drauf, musste erst mal guggn, ob die Leitung noch lang gnug ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Oktober 2015)

Diese Woche ist dann die Entscheidung gefallen, dass im Winter umgestylt wird, nahezu alles was weiß/grau ist, wird wohl farbig oder glänzend schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (5. Oktober 2015)

Erste Probefahrt mit der 203er hinten gemacht, nun hat die hinteren wieder den gewohnten Biss.


----------



## BiBaBergler (6. Oktober 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> So isses, auf der nahaufnahme is noch die 180er Scheibe drauf, musste erst mal guggn, ob die Leitung noch lang gnug ist.



Das erklärt natürlich einiges


----------



## luxaltera (6. Oktober 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Diese Woche ist dann die Entscheidung gefallen, dass im Winter umgestylt wird, nahezu alles was weiß/grau ist, wird wohl farbig oder glänzend schwarz



Wenn Farbe, welche? 

Ich bin ja natürlich für ein grelles schwarz!


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Wenn Farbe, welche?
> 
> Ich bin ja natürlich für ein grelles schwarz!



Wird wohl farbe werden, stealth look mit glänzenden schriften is sicher nice, aber des kann ich dann machen wenn die farbe langweilig wird.

Farbe steht noch nicht fest


----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die orangenen Streifen im Rahmeninneren auch wegzuputzen und mir die stattdessen in einer anderen Farbe plotten zu lassen. Übern Winter könnte ich mir die Arbeit schon machen... Würde wahrscheinlich magenta oder pink machen und die eloxalteile dann in Türkis oder Blau... Ähnlich wie das 201er Santa Cruz Nomad...


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

Bei dir geht des Zeug wenigstens weg, ich kanns leider nur überkleben. Wird ne menge Arbeit werden des alles auszumessen, ins CAD zu übertragen und dann Plotten zu lassen.

Farbe wird bei mir wohl hellblau oder hellgrün werden, dachte anfangs an team, aber des is mir nicht individuell genug.

Der Mittelstreifen (der unterm flaschenhalter) wird eh n paar individuelle Sachen bekommen, SS Schriftzug von 2016 werd ich wohl auch übernehmen.

Die Gabel bekommt sicher die 2016er Aufkleber und der Dämpfer vllt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Schade das dass beim carbonrahmen nicht geht... Ein wenig neidisch bin ich ja dennoch... Der blaue Rahmen wäre meins gewesen wenn ich das AL nicht gewonnen hätte... Im Moment hänge ich bei 14.3kg und weiß nicht wo ich noch sinnvoll einsparen kann... 
Decals messen wird nicht einfach. Werde es mit durchsichtiger Folie abkleben und dann mit nem dünnen Edding durchzeichnen. Danach kann ich machen was ich will. Werde das Design warscheinlich eh ändern denn diese dünnen Streifen werden auf dem eloxal nicht gut kleben und diese superdünnen Decals kann ich nirgens bei einem Drucker finden...


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

Is bei mir nicht anders, ich bin incl. Pedalen, Flaschenhalter, Tacho knapp unter 14kg, hatte eigentlich gehofft weiter drunter zu sein, mit größerer Scheibe hinten und anderem Adapter vorne isses auch nicht leichter geworden.
Einsparen kann ich nur noch mit Carbonlenker (da wart ich aufs richtige Angebot), org. KeFü und evtl 1fach Antrieb, dann is wohl Schluss.

Gestern sind MagicMary und HansDampf gekommen, die sollten n bissl leichter sein als die Conti.

Bei mir wirds auch auf überkleben, zeichnen, runternehmen, einscannen, nachzeichnen rauslaufen, danach drucken lassen, da hab ich nicht die Möglichkeit es selber zu machen.

Abmessungen kann ich leider nicht viel ändern, da ich des vorhandene überkleben muss.

Mal guggn, erst muss mal November werden, dann wird die Kiste eh zerlegt, tut man sich leichter, Gabel müss zu Fox wegen knacksen.


----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Meine Gabel muss auch weg wegen knarzen...  die Conti Baron Projekt werden meine Winterreifen. Da Spar ich dann nochmal 200g gegenüber den Schwalben... 11x würde auch noch ein paar grämmchen bringen wenn ich zu Sram wechseln sollte... Bin mir da aber nicht sicher... Ich habe meinen easton haben Lenker bei crc recht günstig bekommen. Mit Vorbau im set...


----------



## mohlo (7. Oktober 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Der blaue Rahmen wäre meins gewesen wenn ich das AL nicht gewonnen hätte.


Der ist aber so was von empfindlich. Da musst Du dann nach jeder Tour mit dem Lackstift ran!


----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Oh na dann bin ja froh! Das kenne ich noch sehr gut von Rotwild... Bin ja kein Kratzer/Platzer hasser aber das brauch ich dann auch wieder nicht.


----------



## mohlo (7. Oktober 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Decals messen wird nicht einfach. Werde es mit durchsichtiger Folie abkleben und dann mit nem dünnen Edding durchzeichnen.


Hier gibt es zumindest schon mal den Canyon Schriftzug als Vektorgrafik:
https://media.canyon.com/download/logo/canyon_logo.pdf


----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Nice!


----------



## mohlo (7. Oktober 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Kratzer/Platzer hasser aber das brauch ich dann auch wieder nicht.


Sieht aber dennoch sehr bescheiden aus, wenn unter dem blauen Lack die weiße Grundierung durchschimmert


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Der ist aber so was von empfindlich. Da musst Du dann nach jeder Tour mit dem Lackstift ran!



Genau aus dem Grund hab ich mich damals gegen das blaue entschieden



mohlo schrieb:


> Hier gibt es zumindest schon mal den Canyon Schriftzug als Vektorgrafik:
> https://media.canyon.com/download/logo/canyon_logo.pdf



Jup, schon gsehen, n bissl was hab ich eh schon. 

Hab die Canyonschrift auch als Schriftart, verwende ich beim Signaturbild vom ital. Forum


----------



## Jonas29 (7. Oktober 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund hab ich mich damals gegen das blaue entschieden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könntest du mir die Schriftart irgendwie schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir die Schriftart irgendwie schicken?



Ich such die mal, hab nicht ich erstellt und ist auch nicht 100%ig fertig. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## s1monster (7. Oktober 2015)

[QUOTE="

Hab die Canyonschrift auch als Schriftart, verwende ich beim Signaturbild vom ital. Forum






[/QUOTE]

Canyon verwendet beim "A" aber den Querbalken nicht


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Canyon verwendet beim "A" aber den Querbalken nicht



Als Basis wurde des Bild genommen, dann hat jemand im ital. Forum daraus ne Schriftart für Windoof gmacht


----------



## s1monster (7. Oktober 2015)

Gute Arbeit ;-) Der richtige Buchstabe versteckt sich zumindest schonmal in dem Font 
Für´n Mac gibt´s die nicht zufällig? Gerne auch per PM


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit ;-) Der richtige Buchstabe versteckt sich zumindest schonmal in dem Font
> Für´n Mac gibt´s die nicht zufällig? Gerne auch per PM



Font such ich mal raus


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

MagicMary und HansDampf sind gestern gekommen.






Gewicht stimmt auch halbwegs









Wenn die Contis so viel wiegen wie hier im Forum gemessen wird, dann sollten ich mit den Schwalbe relativ genau 100gr einsparen


----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Bin mal gespannt wie lang bei dir die Stollen dran bleiben. Bei den tl-easy/snakeskin scheint das ja ein problem zu sein. Deswegen habe ich mir damals auch die supergravity geholt. Welche viel schwerer sind.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie lang bei dir die Stollen dran bleiben. Bei den tl-easy/snakeskin scheint das ja ein problem zu sein. Deswegen habe ich mir damals auch die supergravity geholt. Welche viel schwerer sind.



Problem sollte mittlerweile gelöst sein.

Ich hatte am alten so einen Problemreifen, die Stollen der Mary hatten nach ca 700km erste sprünge, nach 800km is der dann hinten draufgekommen, nach 100km hinten sind dann die ersten Stollen geflogen. Beim Hans hingegen hats n bissl früher angefangen.

Mal guggn wies nun mit den 650B is.


----------



## luxaltera (7. Oktober 2015)

Bei meinen sg gibt's auch Risse. 
Werde als nächstes für die Wintersaison Conti Baron 2.4 draufziehen. Bin gespannt. Die sind vom Gewicht zwischen den supergravity und den snakeskin angesiedelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Oktober 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> MagicMary und HansDampf sind gestern gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute (Reifen) Wahl
Das Stollenproblem hat Schwalbe mittlerweile auch im Griff.


----------



## Dice8 (8. Oktober 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Gute (Reifen) Wahl
> Das Stollenproblem hat Schwalbe mittlerweile auch im Griff.


Kann ich bestätigen. Meine Mary hat auch keine Anzeichen von Rissen o.ä.. Produktionsdatum 08/14.
Den Baron würde ich auch gerne testen aber 69€ pro Reifen sind es mir zur Zeit einfach nicht wert...


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Oktober 2015)

203er hinten






Beläge muss ich mir aber nochmal anguggn, aber ich glaub die sind wohl zu verwerfen, die hats wohl durch und durch verglast bei der abfahrt vor n paar wochen...


----------



## Jun89 (9. Oktober 2015)

D


Boardi05 schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund hab ich mich damals gegen das blaue entschieden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Schriftart hätte ich auch ganz gerne!


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hier die Schriftart, hat n User aus dem ital. Forum letztes Jahr erstellt.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hab bei RCZ wieder zugeschlagen, hab mir n zweit LRS gegönnt, für die Tage wo es fast nur bergab geht, da isses dann egal wenns mal n bissl knallt an der Felge. DT-Swiss E1900 MJ2015 für knapp 200€, wurdem am WE auch schon eingeweiht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (12. Oktober 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier die Schriftart, hat n User aus dem ital. Forum letztes Jahr erstellt.



Hammer! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2015)

Der Wahnsinn hat nun begonnen, Prognosen geben die restliche Woche regen, da muss ne Beschäftigung her


----------



## s1monster (13. Oktober 2015)

Klasse. Ich bin gespannt!!!


----------



## luxaltera (13. Oktober 2015)

Haha geil ich war auch schon kurz davor!


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2015)

Bei dem Wetter endlich die Motivation gefunden anzufangen, der Streifen unter dem Flaschenhalter wird aber horror werden....


----------



## G-Point (13. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du die Schrift abgezeichnet hast, würdest Du die Vektordatei mir zukommen lassen?
Will bei meinem grauen AL den Canyon Schriftzug in grün machen lassen...
Danke


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2015)

G-Point schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Schrift abgezeichnet hast, würdest Du die Vektordatei mir zukommen lassen?
> Will bei meinem grauen AL den Canyon Schriftzug in grün machen lassen...
> Danke



Des wird noch ne weile dauern, bevor ich da nicht 100% sicher bin, dass es passt, wird nix rausgegeben, zudem glaub ich, dass die Schrift für jeder Rahmengröße ander ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2015)

Zwischenstand, wird wohl auf so was hinauslaufen


----------



## metal_beppi (16. Oktober 2015)

Respekt für diese Liebe zum Detail 

Bringst du den Schriftzug dann an einem Stück auf, oder jeden Buchstaben einzeln?

Viel Erfolg noch.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2015)

metal_beppi schrieb:


> Respekt für diese Liebe zum Detail
> 
> Bringst du den Schriftzug dann an einem Stück auf, oder jeden Buchstaben einzeln?
> 
> Viel Erfolg noch.



Jeden Buchstaben einzeln, anders gehts leider nicht bzw. es kommt nix gscheids bei raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (16. Oktober 2015)

Hatte das auch schon einmal als Vektor Datei in Illustrator angelegt. Müsste irgendwo in den Tiefen des Spectral 2015 Threads sein. Kann ich ggf nochmal raussuchen.


----------



## s1monster (16. Oktober 2015)

Da ist es! Versuche mal am Wochenende auszumessen und es in der passenden Größe für einen L Rahmen anzulegen!


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2015)

Canyon, Strive CF Schriftzüge und is Canyonlogo hab ich nun fertig. 

Der Streifen unter dem Flaschenhalter fehlt immer noch, der wird am Sonntag folgen.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Da ist es! Versuche mal am Wochenende auszumessen und es in der passenden Größe für einen L Rahmen anzulegen!



Kannst mir vom Blau den Farbcode geben?


----------



## s1monster (16. Oktober 2015)

Im cmyk Farbmodus ist es
C 75
Y 25
M 0
K 0


----------



## s1monster (16. Oktober 2015)

Kann dir aber auch gerne die Vektor Datei schicken, dann kannst die Farben rauskopieren!


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Oktober 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Im cmyk Farbmodus ist es
> C 75
> Y 25
> M 0
> K 0



Hab mir des blau nun angschaut, so richtig blau is des aber nicht...

So n richtig kräftiges blau oder hellblau such ich noch


----------



## s1monster (17. Oktober 2015)

Dann mach 100% Cyan. 
Wobei du bedenken musst das Monitore immer farbabweichungen haben. Also:
C 100
M 0
Y 0
K 0


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Oktober 2015)

noch eins gmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (18. Oktober 2015)

und der erste Teil des Streifens is nun auch fertig


----------



## G-Point (19. Oktober 2015)

Respekt......

ich habe es mit der Hand abgepaust und dann mit den Skalpell geschnitten.
Ist ganz ok geworden. Das Grün passt besser als das hellgrau.

Würdest Du mir die Vektordateien zukommen lassen? dann kann ich es richtig drucken.
Danke


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Oktober 2015)

Vektor werd ich erst vergeben, sobald ich mir 100%ig sicher bin, dass es passt. 

Muss nun warten, bis die gedruckt werden.


----------



## Don Stefano (30. Oktober 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Muss nun warten, bis die gedruckt werden.


Wo läßt du das machen?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. November 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wo läßt du das machen?



Wir alles bei nem bekannten gedruckt, dahert aber noch ne weile bis alles fertig is.

In der Zwischenzeit gibts Bilder so wie es jetzt dasteht.


----------



## mohlo (3. November 2015)

Igitt! Das ist ja so sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (3. November 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Igitt! Das ist ja so sauber!



So wies sein soll


----------



## luxaltera (3. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> So wies sein soll



Unfriend, block.


----------



## luxaltera (3. November 2015)




----------



## rowdi (4. November 2015)

nice ! 
So sauber war mein Strive nur beim Auspacken.
Danach nie mehr


----------



## Boardi05 (4. November 2015)

Gabel und Dämpferaufkleber sind leider noch in arbeit, aber die vom Rahmen sind fertig, ende der Woche sollte ich alles in den Händen halten.


----------



## rowdi (4. November 2015)

Sieht wirklich sehr gelungen aus ! 
Alle Achtung !
Ich hab s vielleicht verpasst oder überlesen...
Aber warum genau machst du das ? 
Einfach weil du statt weise, blau Aufkleber willst ?!?


----------



## Boardi05 (6. November 2015)

rowdi schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich sehr gelungen aus !
> Alle Achtung !
> Ich hab s vielleicht verpasst oder überlesen...
> Aber warum genau machst du das ?
> Einfach weil du statt weise, blau Aufkleber willst ?!?



Leider sinds ja nicht Aufkleber und auch nicht weiß, sonder grau, daher soll n bissl Farbe rein.

Aufkleber sind heute alle gekommen, hab aber erst mal nur Gabel und Dämpfer beklebt.


----------



## kommaklar (7. November 2015)

Da wolltest du wohl nicht das Blau vom Rahmen mit einbinden?


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2015)

Nein, wird dann zu viel blau. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2015)

und so schauts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (7. November 2015)

Schaut gut aus 
Wo hast du denn die Decals für den Dämpfer her?


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus
> Wo hast du denn die Decals für den Dämpfer her?



Gabel is auch anders


----------



## maninam (8. November 2015)

Hallo,

kann es sein dass bei der Canyon ttf Datei die Buchstaben M und S fehlen?


----------



## bascopeach (8. November 2015)

Absolut genial! Ich mag Customizing!

Da dein Strive ohne die Abdeckung für deinen SS kam, kannst mir bestimmt sagen, wie leicht man den anbringen bzw. abmachen kann.
Ich warte noch auf mein Strive und würde den aber gerne, wenn es dann da ist, ganz schwarz machen... Ist das n Aufkleber oder auch so ein Wassertransfer? Merci!!

P.S.: Bin schon gespannt auf deine weiteren Umbauten bzw. den neuen Look! Saustark!


----------



## Boardi05 (8. November 2015)

maninam schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann es sein dass bei der Canyon ttf Datei die Buchstaben M und S fehlen?



Bei mir fehlen die nicht, sind alles Großbuchstaben, beim A gibts aber zwei, Kleinbuchstaben A ist ein anderes wie Großbuchstaben



bascopeach schrieb:


> Absolut genial! Ich mag Customizing!
> 
> Da dein Strive ohne die Abdeckung für deinen SS kam, kannst mir bestimmt sagen, wie leicht man den anbringen bzw. abmachen kann.
> Ich warte noch auf mein Strive und würde den aber gerne, wenn es dann da ist, ganz schwarz machen... Ist das n Aufkleber oder auch so ein Wassertransfer? Merci!!
> ...



Die Abdeckung ist nur eingeclipst, geht leicht runter. 

Beim CF ist leider garnix ein Aufkleber....


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

-edit-


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

Bilder von der Tour gestern, mit Detailaufnahmen der neuen Aufkleber. Bin sehr zufrieden damit und gefallen richtig gut.


----------



## Erroll (9. November 2015)

Schaut gut aus! Wie immer halt.... An das Fleckchen Welt auf dem letzten Bild wollte ich auch schon immer mal hin. Leider bis jetzt noch nie geschafft.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus! Wie immer halt.... An das Fleckchen Welt auf dem letzten Bild wollte ich auch schon immer mal hin. Leider bis jetzt noch nie geschafft.



Raus ausm Haus, 17km in die Pedale strampeln und dann is man ja da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0skill (9. November 2015)

Schöne Bilder
Wo ist das genau?


----------



## BillMeyer (9. November 2015)

kurze Frage, hast du eine 15mm Achse in deiner Gabel?
War die original verbaut, oder ist die nachgerüstet?
Und ja, eine traum Hausrunde hast du


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

0skill schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> Wo ist das genau?



In der gegend von Meran2000



BillMeyer schrieb:


> kurze Frage, hast du eine 15mm Achse in deiner Gabel?
> War die original verbaut, oder ist die nachgerüstet?
> Und ja, eine traum Hausrunde hast du



15er Achse war original verbaut, 20er hamse leider nicht mitgeliefert.


----------



## mtb_ul (9. November 2015)

Hallo Boardi,
schönes Bike und schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht! Gefällt mir! 

hast du deine Rahmen-Decals schon angebracht? Eine dumme Frage: wie hast du die Grafik erstellt, eingescannt und dann mit einem CAD-Tool nachgezeichnet? kann ich theoretisch die Canyon-Vektorgrafik von der HP (im Forum zufällig die Grafik gefunden) in einem Bearbeitungsprogramm öffnen und dementsprechend an meinem Rahmen (Strive Race M bzw. Spectral L) die Höhe der einzelen Buchstaben abmessen und dann im Programm anpassen? Passt da der Schriftzug oder muss ich das komplett neu entwerfen? Bin gespannt auf neue Bilder von dir!!  Weiter so 

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

Rahmendecals sind noch nicht drauf, die Bilder da oben sind von gestern, da is noch nix zu sehen ;-)

Des ganze wird auch lang dauern, kann man nicht einfach so draufklatschen.

Hab alles nachgezeichnet auf Papierklebeband, eingescannt und mit CAD nachgezeichnet, dann bei nem bekannten drucken lassen.


----------



## BillMeyer (9. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> In der gegend von Meran2000
> 
> 
> 
> 15er Achse war original verbaut, 20er hamse leider nicht mitgeliefert.



Ist ja witzig, bei mir ist orginal eine 20er Achse verbaut & es wurde keine 15er mit geliefert. Schränkt die Laufradwahl leider etwas ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig, bei mir ist orginal eine 20er Achse verbaut & es wurde keine 15er mit geliefert. Schränkt die Laufradwahl leider etwas ein...



Is wohl vom verbauten LRS abhängig, bei ist ja ein DT-Swiss 1501er verbaut, di gibt es nur als 15mm vorne.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

Es hat angefangen, der Canyon und Strive CF Schriftzug passen leider nicht ganz, da sieht man ab und zu das grau, werd ich nochmal machen.


----------



## bascopeach (9. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Es hat angefangen, der Canyon und Strive CF Schriftzug passen leider nicht ganz, da sieht man ab und zu das grau, werd ich nochmal machen. Anhang anzeigen 435195 Anhang anzeigen 435196 Anhang anzeigen 435197 Anhang anzeigen 435198 Anhang anzeigen 435199 Anhang anzeigen 435200 Anhang anzeigen 435201 Anhang anzeigen 435202



Ich finds ultra was du da abziehst... aber ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen, warum so nah am "Original"?


----------



## s1monster (9. November 2015)

[QUOTE="










[/QUOTE]

Toll dort oben. War im Sommer dort und war echt begeistert! 











Sorry für OT. Die Erinnerungen haben mich erwischt! 

Die Decals sind dafür echt der Hammer!


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Ich finds ultra was du da abziehst... aber ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen, warum so nah am "Original"?



Ohne den schwarzen Strichen wirds zu viel blau.

Aber ich muss zugeben, mitte 2016 wirds eh was total anderes kommen, hab schon was im Kopf.


----------



## mtb_ul (9. November 2015)

Deine Decals sind mega!!! Super Arbeit!!! Glückwunsch


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

Bin grad an V1.1 dran, die erste schaut nur von weitem gut aus.

Design 2.0 schwirrt auch im Kopf rum und wird wohl mitte 2016 in druck gehn, da muss ich warten bis der bekannte endlich n neuen Plotter holt.


----------



## mtb_ul (9. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bin grad an V1.1 dran, die erste schaut nur von weitem gut aus.
> 
> Design 2.0 schwirrt auch im Kopf rum und wird wohl mitte 2016 in druck gehn, da muss ich warten bis der bekannte endlich n neuen Plotter holt.


sehr sehr geil  glaubst du, ich könnte deine Grafiken bekommen? Würde mein bike auch sehr gerne tunen, aber ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit, das ganze grafisch am PC aufzuarbeiten  wäre dir super dankbar!


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> sehr sehr geil  glaubst du, ich könnte deine Grafiken bekommen? Würde mein bike auch sehr gerne tunen, aber ich hab leider keine Möglichkeit, das ganze grafisch am PC aufzuarbeiten  wäre dir super dankbar!



Dateien wirds leider keine geben, aber ich werd mit dem bekannten sprechen und schaun was sich machen lässt. N paar € leg ich mir da auch bei seite, da es nun doch recht viele stunden geworden sind am PC.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

Schnell schnell n paar Bilder gemacht, mit dem orange gefällts richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (9. November 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## mohlo (10. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Es hat angefangen, der Canyon und Strive CF Schriftzug passen leider nicht ganz, da sieht man ab und zu das grau, werd ich nochmal machen.		Anhang anzeigen 435202


Evtl. hätte ich den "Streifen" innerhalb des Rahmendreiecks grau gelassen, da die Farbe sich ja auch in der Wippenabdeckung und auf den Laufrädern wiederfindet. Und die Crankboots an der Kurbel passen leider nicht so ganz zum blau der Aufkleber. Evtl ist hier weniger mehr und schwarz an der Kubel dezenter. Das gleiche gilt für den Race Face Aufkleber.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. November 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Evtl. hätte ich den "Streifen" innerhalb des Rahmendreiecks grau gelassen, da die Farbe sich ja auch in der Wippenabdeckung und auf den Laufrädern wiederfindet. Und die Crankboots an der Kurbel passen leider nicht so ganz zum blau der Aufkleber. Evtl ist hier weniger mehr und schwarz an der Kubel dezenter. Das gleiche gilt für den Race Face Aufkleber.




Ne, grau kann man nix lassen, schaut dann nur halb fertig aus. 

Kurbel find ich so gut, schön dezent, am Rahmen muss ich mal guggn. Für den moment bleibts so.

Aber es schwirren zwei ideen durch den kopf mit mehr schwarz. Eine dritte, die klassische stealt gibts auch. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (10. November 2015)

Bilder der Strebe hinten


----------



## luxaltera (10. November 2015)

Schon echt klasse geworden. ich glaub ich mach das bei mir in knall pink. nur den streifen. und den dünner und irgendwie anders...


----------



## Micha382 (10. November 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Schon echt klasse geworden. ich glaub ich mach das bei mir in knall pink. nur den streifen. und den dünner und irgendwie anders...


Pink ist cool 
Ich hatte am alten Strive den Ergon Sattel und Griffe in Bikini Pink - sexy


----------



## Scotty_Genius (10. November 2015)

wie löst du denn das problem der farbigen wippen abdeckung? klebst du die auch einfach ab?


----------



## Boardi05 (10. November 2015)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> wie löst du denn das problem der farbigen wippen abdeckung? klebst du die auch einfach ab?



Da hab ich schwarze Folie hier, wenn das nicht klappt kommt die Spraydose zum Einsatz, wird schwarz.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. November 2015)

Und fertig geworden,

SS Abdeckung matt schwarz foliert



 

und den Laufrädern hab ich auch n paar Aufkleber entfernt (da es nur der zweit LRS ist, wird er so bleiben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (10. November 2015)

Schaut echt top aus!
Nur der 160er Schriftzug müsste noch blau 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohlo (11. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Und fertig geworden


 


Und jetzt ab ins Gelände und ordentlich einsauen!

PS: Ich stehe mehr auf den Vintagelook: Hauptsache immer ausreichend Dreck an Unterrohr und Hinterbau!


----------



## Boardi05 (11. November 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Schaut echt top aus!
> Nur der 160er Schriftzug müsste noch blau
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Der 160er wird noch schwarz, muss mal Modellbaufarbe organisieren, die zwei Schrauben oberhalb des Dämpfers müssen auch noch schwarz. Die Schriften auf den Magura Adaptern müssen auch noch weg.

Gibt halt immer was zu tun.



mohlo schrieb:


> Und jetzt ab ins Gelände und ordentlich einsauen!
> 
> PS: Ich stehe mehr auf den Vintagelook: Hauptsache immer ausreichend Dreck an Unterrohr und Hinterbau!



Mal guggn ob ich noch fahr dieses Jahr, je nachdem wie des Wetter so wird, denn eigentlich sollte ich seit dem 1. Nov auf den Skipisten unterwegs sein.

ps: Wenns nach der Fahrt ordentlich eingsaut is, wirds gleich saubergemacht


----------



## mohlo (11. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Mal guggn ob ich noch fahr dieses Jahr, je nachdem wie des Wetter so wird, denn eigentlich sollte ich seit dem 1. Nov auf den Skipisten unterwegs sein.


Bei mir (Rheinland) sind es die ganze Woche über sommerliche 14 - 18 Grad!


----------



## Boardi05 (11. November 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Bei mir (Rheinland) sind es die ganze Woche über sommerliche 14 - 18 Grad!



Is hier nicht anders, deshalb is das Bike auch noch nicht eingewintert, letzten Sonntag war ich auf über 2000m unterwegs mit Sommerbekleidung...


----------



## rowdi (11. November 2015)

Wesentlich besser !
Das Blau macht schon was her im Gegensatz zum öden Grau....
Ja, der kleine aber feine 160 Aufkleber.... da muss noch nachgebessert werden 
Aber der Rest, richtig gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. November 2015)

Heute schnell Bilder gemacht, es werden aber hoffentlich bald bessere folgen













































ich bin richtig zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss, besonders das Blau ist richtig geil, schaut in natura viel besser aus.


----------



## luxaltera (14. November 2015)

Ja schaut echt sehr geil aus!!


----------



## canny_8.0 (14. November 2015)

Boardi... Respekt  sehr schönes Bike geworden!


----------



## Boardi05 (15. November 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ja schaut echt sehr geil aus!!





canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Boardi... Respekt  sehr schönes Bike geworden!



Danke danke, 

n paar kleinigkeiten sind noch zu machen, dann sollte es passen (bis das nächste design fertig gezeichnet ist  )

nun kann ich mit Photoshop wenigstens n paar Farben rausheben


----------



## Boardi05 (22. November 2015)

Vorher, nachher, wieder n bissl weiß verschwunden


----------



## Jonas29 (22. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Vorher, nachher, wieder n bissl weiß verschwunden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 438631 Anhang anzeigen 438632



Ein guter Edding tut es auch


----------



## BillMeyer (22. November 2015)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Ein guter Edding tut es auch


Und hält bis zur nächsten Wäsche


----------



## Jonas29 (22. November 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Und hält bis zur nächsten Wäsche



Bei mir hält eigentlich immer gut wenn man den richtigen edding nimmt, halbes Fahrrad ist 'geeddingt'


----------



## Boardi05 (22. November 2015)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Ein guter Edding tut es auch



ging mit der sprühdose ganz gut


----------



## Jonas29 (22. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> ging mit der sprühdose ganz gut



Rallye-Lack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (22. November 2015)

kannst bei solch kleinen teilen die sachen nach dem anspühen getrost bei 80C in den backofen stellen. 30 minuten reichen aus. Danach ist der lack knüppelhart.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. November 2015)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Rallye-Lack?



Genau

Ofen hab ich nicht gemacht, hatte aber den ganzen Tag zum Trocknen.

Die Canyon Schriften hab ich auch neu machen lassen, da die ersten nicht ganz passten, nun is alles graue perfekt überdeckt.


----------



## luxaltera (23. November 2015)

vom ofen wird der lack kratzfester


----------



## Boardi05 (23. November 2015)

Hmmm, beim nächsten mal dann, der lack sollte am adapter eh ruhe haben,

danke für den Tipp.

Schwarze Schrauben für den "SS" sind auch angekommen, heut abend mal dranschrauben .


----------



## Boardi05 (23. November 2015)

Kleinigkeiten, aber es schaut einfach viel besser aus. Canyon hat sonst alle Schrauben perfekt schwarz, die zwei leider nicht, da muss man einfach nachhelfen.


----------



## s1monster (23. November 2015)

Wo hast die Schrauben her? Suche immernoch einer Lösung für die Schrauben der Clipse an der Kabelführung...


----------



## luxaltera (23. November 2015)

amazon hat eigentlich alle schrauben in AL oder Ti die man so braucht. ansonsten Easy Elox. 
Gutes visuelles upgrade.


----------



## s1monster (23. November 2015)

Danke, bei easy Elox bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden. Glaube die Schrauben, welche Canyon mit den Metallclips mitsendet sind nicht so gängig :-(


----------



## luxaltera (24. November 2015)

sind ganz normale senkkopf m4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (24. November 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Wo hast die Schrauben her? Suche immernoch einer Lösung für die Schrauben der Clipse an der Kabelführung...



Sind die hier

http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/Ti-M5-zylindrisch-DIN-912-Gewicht-21g-Laenge-16-mm-Schwarz


----------



## s1monster (24. November 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> sind ganz normale senkkopf m4


Die hatte ich bestellt...nur ist da der Kopf zu klein und die Schraube rutscht durch den Clip.
Kannst mir aber trotzdem gerne mal nen Link senden


----------



## luxaltera (24. November 2015)

Nur mal zur Sicherheit. Welche kabelklemme meinst du? Denn bei einer senkkopf m5 kann da nix durchrutschten wenn wir vom selben Teil reden


----------



## luxaltera (24. November 2015)

Ups. Muss m5 sein hab m4 geschrieben. Die die ich bestellt hatte sind derzeit nicht verfügbar. Von einem Link haste also nix


----------



## bascopeach (27. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Kleinigkeiten, aber es schaut einfach viel besser aus. Canyon hat sonst alle Schrauben perfekt schwarz, die zwei leider nicht, da muss man einfach nachhelfen.


Wenn mein Radl dann mal kommt werde ich auch bei Bikehardest wildern gehen  hab ich bisher immer gemacht, da steh ich total drauf!


----------



## roulyourboat (10. Dezember 2015)

Hi Boardi05

Chic ist dein Bike geworden! Ich möchte über den Winter auch etwas optimieren. Vielleicht kannst du mir da die eine oder andere Frage beantworten.

Wenn ich deine Bilder richtig interpretiere, hast du den Bashring direkt auf den 2x Spider geschraubt. Wie lange Schrauben braucht man dafür?

Dann habe ich noch gesehen, dass du eine e.13 Kettenführung verbaut hast. Läuft die leichter als die original Canyon Kefü? Kugelgelagerte Rolle? Gibt's die direkt bei Canyon zu kaufen (mit ICYN)?

Schon mal vielen Dank

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2015)

Schrauben hatte ich vom alten übrig, hab die verwendet. Die E13 hab ich nur dran, weilse schöner ist und die kann man nicht kaufen. Die Reifenfreiheit ist damit aber ziemlich begrenzt, bin deshalb am überlegen wieder die originale zu verbauen.


----------



## paddl (16. Dezember 2015)

Hast du schon Erfahrungen gemacht was die Haltbarkeit von den Aufklebern angeht ? Hatte auch vor neue Decals zu machen habe aber Bedenken wie lange die Dinger sauber kleben bleiben.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Dezember 2015)

Gabel ja, hab shcon vom alten Strive die Aufkleber machen lassen und die haben immer gehalten. 

Die neuen vom Rahmen k.a., hab das Rad nun 2-3 mal gewaschen, mit "hoch"druckreiniger und muckoff, bis jetzt sitzt noch alles am richtigen Ort, auch die Ecken und Kanten.


----------



## kaptan (18. Dezember 2015)

Sehr sehr schön geworden!


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2016)

Heute ist die Fabric Flasche inkl Halter angekommen, leider passt die bei mir nicht rein, Piggyback vom FloatX ist im Weg

Also den alten Flaschenhalter geopfert und n "Adapter" gebaut.



 

 

Das ganze wiegt nun leider n bissl mehr als ohne, aber immer noch weniger als der alte Flaschenhalter


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Januar 2016)

Und es ist passiert, die letzten paar Tage viel geschraubt und gewogen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. Januar 2016)

Ich sag es ja nur ungern, aber Du hast echt einen an der Waffel! 

Aber ich find Deinen Einsatz echt geil!


----------



## trailbikesurfer (8. Januar 2016)

Wo ist das Fahrergewicht ? Da lässt sich meistens kostenneutral Geld sparen.
Nur so'n Tip !


----------



## Micha382 (8. Januar 2016)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Wo ist das Fahrergewicht ? Da lässt sich meistens kostenneutral Geld sparen.
> Nur so'n Tip !


Glaub da ist bei Boardi nicht viel zu holen im Vergleich zu mir zum Beispiel


----------



## trailbikesurfer (8. Januar 2016)

Da geht immer was. Haare kürzer, Fussnägel schneiden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (8. Januar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich sag es ja nur ungern, aber Du hast echt einen an der Waffel!
> 
> Aber ich find Deinen Einsatz echt geil!



Vieles hatte ich schon und die Tage war so langweilig, dass man gern gebastelt und gschraubt hat. Einmal getan isses getan. Und vor n Jahr hab ich auch gedacht, spinnen muss man um alles zu wiegen 



trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Wo ist das Fahrergewicht ? Da lässt sich meistens kostenneutral Geld sparen.
> Nur so'n Tip !



Da is wirklich nicht viel zu holen, Gewicht geht weniger nicht, Haare sind schon kurz und glatze is keine alternative  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Micha382 (8. Januar 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Vieles hatte ich schon und die Tage war so langweilig, dass man gern gebastelt und gschraubt hat. Einmal getan isses getan. Und vor n Jahr hab ich auch gedacht, spinnen muss man um alles zu wiegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du was gegen ne Glatze gesagt oder wie?


----------



## bascopeach (8. Januar 2016)

@Boardi05 : Sach ma, fährst du noch die original Igusbuchsen an der Dämpferaufnahme?

Ich hab heute beim Huber-Buam einbauen eine von den 2 Buchsen und eine Distanzscheibe zerdeppert

(keine Ahnung wie, vermutlich nicht ganz passgenau aufeinandergelegt und dann mit etwas zu viel Schmackes rangegangen...)

Und jetzt schau ich halt schön blöd aus der Wäsche, wo krieg ich die Teile her? Wenns Canyon sein muss, dann warte ich bis 2017
und mein Strive ist noch keinen Meter gerollt 

Vielen Dank!

P.S. hab schon Hilfe angeboten bekommen, wollte mich aber nochmal umhören...


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Januar 2016)

bascopeach schrieb:


> @Boardi05 : Sach ma, fährst du noch die original Igusbuchsen an der Dämpferaufnahme?
> 
> Ich hab heute beim Huber-Buam einbauen eine von den 2 Buchsen und eine Distanzscheibe zerdeppert
> 
> ...



Im Dämpfer hab ich oben
Fox Racing Shox DU-Bushes Gleitlager
und unten
Fox Racing Shox Aluminium Einbaubuchsenset 8 mm 5-teilig

Alles andere ist original Canyon


----------



## 0skill (13. Januar 2016)

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich genau mit den Grafiken die du dir da gemacht hast?
Sehe ich das richtig
Du zeichnest dir die Schriftzüge etc. ab und scannst sie ein. Richtig?
Dann mit AutoCAD so sieht es zumindest aus auf die passende Größe und Farbe bringen  und als Vektor Datei abspeichern
und dann lässt du dir das drucken

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Januar 2016)

0skill schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich genau mit den Grafiken die du dir da gemacht hast?
> Sehe ich das richtig
> Du zeichnest dir die Schriftzüge etc. ab und scannst sie ein. Richtig?
> Dann mit AutoCAD so sieht es zumindest aus auf die passende Größe und Farbe bringen  und als Vektor Datei abspeichern
> ...



Genau so hab ichs gmacht.


----------



## bascopeach (9. Februar 2016)

@Boardi05 

Du hast ja am Rockerarm die Schrauben ausgewechselt und den Link zu Bikehardest schon gepostet, aber auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als
ob du die Schrauben an Bremse und Bremsadapter auch getauscht hast, stimmt das?

Wenn ja, weißt du, welche Schraube ich da genau kaufen muss? 

Und hast du noch andere Schrauben getauscht? Wenn ja, hast du die Maße? Dann muss ich nicht alles selber ausbauen und messen 

THX!


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Februar 2016)

bascopeach schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> 
> Du hast ja am Rockerarm die Schrauben ausgewechselt und den Link zu Bikehardest schon gepostet, aber auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als
> ob du die Schrauben an Bremse und Bremsadapter auch getauscht hast, stimmt das?
> ...



Hab nur die am Rocker gewechselt, alles andre is orginal Shimano bzw am Adapter Magura. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bascopeach (9. Februar 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hab nur die am Rocker gewechselt, alles andre is orginal Shimano bzw am Adapter Magura.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Okay, verdammich, weißt du zufällig auswendig welche Schrauben man an den Bremsen und den Adaptern verwendet... Hätte da gerne schwarze Titan, bei SRAM sind die alle silbern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. Februar 2016)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Okay, verdammich, weißt du zufällig auswendig welche Schrauben man an den Bremsen und den Adaptern verwendet... Hätte da gerne schwarze Titan, bei SRAM sind die alle silbern...



Hab ich leider nicht im Kopf (bzw ich verwechsel die dinger zu oft) 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (1. März 2016)

Bei den EX1501 hat sich nun n bissl was getan, ein Teil des Schriftzuges wurde entfernt

Hier nur das Vorderrad


----------



## Boardi05 (1. März 2016)

Hier einmal beider Laufräder, zudem wurde die 160 aufm Rocker nun schwarz überpinselt.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2016)

So langsam gehts los mit der Bikesaison, leider noch sehr viel Schnee...

Die 160 am Rocker muss ich mal n bissl nachbessern.


----------



## rowdi (14. März 2016)

Die 160 - why not in Blau ?


----------



## luxaltera (14. März 2016)

Find so schon grenzwertig mit der menge an blau. Aber da ist mein referenzpunkt auch arg verschoben... Fänds echt geil wenn der dicke canyon schriftzug schwarze folie wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2016)

160 schwarz da ansonsten zu viel blau. 

Muss eh schaun wie lange es so bleibt, stealth is im hinterkopf und wird wohl bald kommen. 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rowdi (14. März 2016)

Joa, ich fänds cool.
Klar, am Unterrohr ist schon viel blau.
Aber im Bereich der Wippe is ja fast alles schwarz.

Bin mal gespannt wie´s weiter geht....


----------



## Boardi05 (20. März 2016)

Die Saison ist nun gestartet, gleich mal 1000hm Abfahrt gmacht, der Fabric hält und passt ganz gut zum Bike, Bremse hat heut aber gegen Ende hin ein bissl geschwächelt...


----------



## LanceDD (20. März 2016)

Was hast'n für ne Bremse? 
Sieht auf'm Bild fast wie ne Saint aus... Kann die schwächeln? 

Ich habe gerade ne komplett GUIDE RSC im Angebot...


----------



## bascopeach (21. März 2016)

Ich bin auch kein übertriebener Saint Fan, hab eine an meinem Vorgänger-Enduro.

Wie gesagt, passt mir die Guide nicht, dann kommen die Direttissima Hebel mit den MT7 Sätteln, das kann ich mir extrem gut vorstellen...

Du könntest aber jetzt auch erstmal den halben Weg gehen und die MT7 Sättel mit den Saint Hebeln kombinieren, am BdW (Alutech Fanes) hab ich das gesehen...


----------



## Jonas29 (21. März 2016)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein übertriebener Saint Fan, hab eine an meinem Vorgänger-Enduro.
> 
> Wie gesagt, passt mir die Guide nicht, dann kommen die Direttissima Hebel mit den MT7 Sätteln, das kann ich mir extrem gut vorstellen...
> 
> Du könntest aber jetzt auch erstmal den halben Weg gehen und die MT7 Sättel mit den Saint Hebeln kombinieren, am BdW (Alutech Fanes) hab ich das gesehen...



Ich kann MT7 Sattel / XTR M9000 Race Hebel empfehlen. Funktioniert perfekt, kurzer Leerweg, mega Bremskraft und leicht.


----------



## luxaltera (21. März 2016)

Bei den m9000 hatte ich zuviel angst was kaputt zu machen. Hab mir schon zweimal beim sturz den bremshebel abgebrochen. Das ist bei ner xt mit nem schulterzucken zu verschmerzen... Bei einer xtr wär ich echt sauer. Ausserdem sind die dinger silber... Und das geht natürlich nicht ne...


----------



## RedOrbiter (21. März 2016)

@Boardi05
Gratulation - Wirklich schön geworden dein Bike.
Ich finde deine Farbenauswahl am Bike stimmig und doch dezent. Echt Klasse!

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Jonas29 (21. März 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Bei den m9000 hatte ich zuviel angst was kaputt zu machen. Hab mir schon zweimal beim sturz den bremshebel abgebrochen. Das ist bei ner xt mit nem schulterzucken zu verschmerzen... Bei einer xtr wär ich echt sauer. Ausserdem sind die dinger silber... Und das geht natürlich nicht ne...



Habe sie sehr günstig hier im Bikemarkt gekauft. Silber sind sie nicht wirklich, eher dunkelgrau, sieht sehr schick aus. 
Hatte bisher keine Probleme, auch bei Stürzen ist nix passiert.


----------



## luxaltera (21. März 2016)

Ich bin da vorbelasstet... Habe deswegen immer ne minirolle ducttape und einen straus div.  Kabelbinder dabei. Musste mir letztes mal mit ein paar stöckchen und dem ganzen zeug den bremsgriff nach nem sturz wieder so zurecht mcgyvern das ich weiterfahren konnte... Xtr am schalthebel finde ich klasse. Sehr knackig und prezise. Am bremsgriff hohle ich mir evt in zukunft mal den carbonhebel bei tnc als ersatzteil. Das passt ja auch in die xt und ist eigentlich das einzige teil das da einen unterschied macht glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. März 2016)

Ja ist ne Saint, die lange schleiffahrt gestern hat ihr wohl nicht so recht gepasst. An sich wars nur n minimales Fading, eingentlich garnix, da war die X0 Trail und die XT schon schlimmer. 

Die Shirgurakombi schwirrt schon im Kopf rum, aber da werd ich vorher mal auf 1x11 umbauen ums gwicht n bissl zu reduzieren.


----------



## LanceDD (21. März 2016)

Helft mir bitte mal!
Hab jetzt ne Magura MT5 verbaut...
Die Bremssättel sind die gleichen wie bei der MT7, richtig?
Allerdings ist der Hebel nicht gerade ne Offenbarung!
Welcher Ersatzhebel macht'n da Sinn? Ich las oben was von Direttissima, XT, XTR... 
Und der Druckpunkt hat mich durchaus bissl erschrocken! So ne "weiche" Bremse hatte ich noch nie...


----------



## Boardi05 (21. März 2016)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Helft mir bitte mal!
> Hab jetzt ne Magura MT5 verbaut...
> Die Bremssättel sind die gleichen wie bei der MT7, richtig?
> Allerdings ist der Hebel nicht gerade ne Offenbarung!
> ...



MT5 und MT7 Sattel sind gleich, empfehlenswert wär der Zee oder Saint Bremshebel, der Direttissima wär auch noch, aber sauteuer. 

Hier kannste aber mehr dazu nachlesen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/magura-mt7-mit-shimano-xtr-trail-hebeln.751103/


----------



## luxaltera (21. März 2016)

Denke auch zee oder saint pumpe. Wobei auch ne xt gehen sollte. Muss man ber echt gut entlüften besonders die neuen. Die alten sind baugleich mit der vn der zee.


----------



## Jonas29 (21. März 2016)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Helft mir bitte mal!
> Hab jetzt ne Magura MT5 verbaut...
> Die Bremssättel sind die gleichen wie bei der MT7, richtig?
> Allerdings ist der Hebel nicht gerade ne Offenbarung!
> ...



Shimano Hebel gibt es ja zwei Sorten. Einmal mit Servo-Wave(XTR Trail, Saint,...) und einmal ohne(XTR Race,...). Mit Servowave erreicht man eine höhere Bremskraft als Original.
Ohne Servowave wird der Druckpunkt härter und die Bremskraft ist die gleiche wie Original(schon ziemlich hoch). Der Leerweg wird generell kleiner.


----------



## LanceDD (22. März 2016)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Shimano Hebel gibt es ja zwei Sorten. Einmal mit Servo-Wave(XTR Trail, Saint,...) und einmal ohne(XTR Race,...). Mit Servowave erreicht man eine höhere Bremskraft als Original.
> Ohne Servowave wird der Druckpunkt härter und die Bremskraft ist die gleiche wie Original(schon ziemlich hoch). Der Leerweg wird generell kleiner.


Danke dir! 
Habe mich gestern mal durch den von Boardi verlinkten Thread gelesen und bin recht unschlüssig, ob ich mir das geben soll... 
Bei denen es klappt, scheint es die perfekte Bremse zu sein, aber bei einigen scheint es auch Probleme zu geben... 
Aber ich kümmere mich dort drüben, da es ja hier bissl Offtopic ist...


----------



## Jonas29 (22. März 2016)

Ic


LanceDD schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Habe mich gestern mal durch den von Boardi verlinkten Thread gelesen und bin recht unschlüssig, ob ich mir das geben soll...
> Bei denen es klappt, scheint es die perfekte Bremse zu sein, aber bei einigen scheint es auch Probleme zu geben...
> Aber ich kümmere mich dort drüben, da es ja hier bissl Offtopic ist...


h würde es immer wieder machen, ist echt einfach. Funktioniert selbst mit Magura Olive und Pin perfekt.


----------



## Boardi05 (31. März 2016)

Heute isses passiert, aufm Hometrail die Bremse n bissl mehr aufgemacht, ins Wurzelfeld reingedonnert, hat leicht gebremst, daheim angekommen war die Fabric nimmer am Bike, also alles wieder zurück....


----------



## luxaltera (31. März 2016)

Kapier nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. März 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Kapier nix


Die Trinkflasche ohne eigentlichen Halter...hält nit


----------



## Boardi05 (31. März 2016)

Interessant is, dass die gut 4000TM gehalten hat und die 300TM aufm Hometrail isses dann abgeflogen, werd weiter Testen, aber ich glaub der Halter wird wohl runterfliegen und gegen den alten gewechselt.


----------



## luxaltera (1. April 2016)

Warum eigentlich nicht trinkrucksack? Ist doch viel praktischer...


----------



## Boardi05 (1. April 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht trinkrucksack? Ist doch viel praktischer...



Für die Hausrunde am Abend is zu umständlich, ansonsten rucksack. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (3. April 2016)

Bei 1700m leider immer noch geschlossene Schneedecke, konnte aber nun meine "Regenklamotten" testen. Flaschenhalter is nun wieder der alte dran, beim Fabric werd ich guggn was ich machen kann damit die Flasche besser hält. An den Maulkorb vom Helm muss ich mich auch noch dran gwöhnen, werd den sicher nur im Park verwenden, aber zum eingwöhnen muss der nun n paar mal mit.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. April 2016)

Ich persönlich finde ja dieses Helmkonzept mit dem abnehmbaren Kinnschutz für Enduro touren echt ne Wucht. Ich Trau mich fast gar nicht mehr ohne Fullface bergab nach meinen Crash neulich. Will echt nicht das mein Gesicht irgendwann aussieht wie der Helm nach dem Sturz. Und sowas ist ja viel besser als zwei Helme dabei zu haben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (21. April 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde ja dieses Helmkonzept mit dem abnehmbaren Kinnschutz für Enduro touren echt ne Wucht. Ich Trau mich fast gar nicht mehr ohne Fullface bergab nach meinen Crash neulich. Will echt nicht das mein Gesicht irgendwann aussieht wie der Helm nach dem Sturz. Und sowas ist ja viel besser als zwei Helme dabei zu haben.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Kommt auf den Untergrund an. Wenns richtig ruppig wird, würde ich auf ein richtigen Fullface nicht verzichten.
Mittlerweile gibt es genug, die gut belüftet sind, da kann man auf ein zweiten Helm verzichten. Selbst Transfers im Sommer bei Endurorennen gehen, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. April 2016)




----------



## mohlo (25. April 2016)

Sehr schick. Aber mal eine andere Frage: Wird das nur geputzt oder auch gefahren? Selbst das Reifenprofil sieht aus wie mit einer Zahnbürste gereinigt?!


----------



## Boardi05 (25. April 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Aber mal eine andere Frage: Wird das nur geputzt oder auch gefahren? Selbst das Reifenprofil sieht aus wie mit einer Zahnbürste gereinigt?!



Wird artgerecht bewegt und sehr gepflegt, die Reifen und Bremsscheiben sind neu und ungefahren.


----------



## TomT87 (25. April 2016)

Schaut gut aus. Wie rund laufen deine Schwalbe Reifen? Ich hatte 1 mit offen liegendem Metallring, einen der eierte wie wild und jetzt einen der nicht mehr so stark aber immer noch eiert. Immer am neuen Nobby Nic, der Hans Dampf vorne läuft rund...


----------



## Epictetus (25. April 2016)

Schicke Fotos hin oder her, das Ding vereinsamt vor der Kamera und hat der Optik nach zu urteilen mehr vor der Linse gestanden als es auf dem Trail bewegt wurde. Mehr treten, weniger Fotos von ein und dem selben Motiv machen (auf 8 Seiten gefühlt immer wieder das gleiche aus anderen Blickwinkeln).

Jedes Testbike, was einen Tag auf einem Trail bewegt wurde, hat mehr Gebrauchsspuren als dein Bike von September 2015 (s. Factory-Outlet von Canyon)


----------



## Erroll (26. April 2016)

Der Boardi bewegt sein Rad durchaus sehr artgerecht. Macht's euch da mal keine Sorgen. Er steht halt auf Fotos von seiner Kiste, und?! Geht hier immerhin auch um sein Rad. Das Forum ist groß genug. Wer sich daran stört, wird nicht genötigt weiter in diesem Thread zu bleiben.


----------



## Jonas29 (26. April 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wird artgerecht bewegt und sehr gepflegt, die Reifen und Bremsscheiben sind neu und ungefahren.



Wie zufrieden bist du Mim Dämpfer?
Wir haben das Rad in der gleichen Woche bekommen, mein DB Inline ist jetzt nach 3/4 Jahr, fertig, muss zu CosmicSports.
Ich bin nicht wirklich zufrieden, er sackt im mittleren Federwegsbereich zu stark weg.
Deshalb kuck ich nach was neuem..


----------



## Epictetus (26. April 2016)

Erroll schrieb:


> Der Boardi bewegt sein Rad durchaus sehr artgerecht. Macht's euch da mal keine Sorgen. Er steht halt auf Fotos von seiner Kiste, und?! Geht hier immerhin auch um sein Rad. Das Forum ist groß genug. Wer sich daran stört, wird nicht genötigt weiter in diesem Thread zu bleiben.



Das Pedal sieht noch aus wie neu, Kassette wirkt nahezu unbenutzt. Just saying. So sehen Kurbel und Pedal nach nem Jahr treten bei mir aus, wenn ich nicht nur auf Glamour Fotos von meinem Bike aus bin.

dieser thread erinnert mich an Mädels, die sich erstmal schminken müssen, um den Müll raus zu bringen.


----------



## Micha382 (26. April 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>


Was für ne Folie hast du auf dem Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (26. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 487457
> 
> Das Pedal sieht noch aus wie neu, Kassette wirkt nahezu unbenutzt. Just saying. So sehen Kurbel und Pedal nach nem Jahr treten bei mir aus, wenn ich nicht nur auf Glamour Fotos von meinem Bike aus bin.
> 
> dieser thread erinnert mich an Mädels, die sich erstmal schminken müssen, um den Müll raus zu bringen.



Pedale sind Ersatzpedale (billige chinapedale und nie im Einsatz gewesem) und die Kasette hat shon über 1000km runter, wurde im Winter mal gründlich gereinigt. 

Das Bike wird seit 1. Aug artgerecht bewegt, von mitte Okt bis mitte/ende April steht die Kiste, da sind die Ski im Einsatz. Hab nun n bissl mehr als 1000km und 70k Tm aufm buckel, ohne Bikepark, alles alpine Trails. Das Bike sieht mehr Berge als die meisten hier im IBC.

Da ich ewig arbeiten muss um die Kohle für die Kiste zu haben, wird halt demenstprechen aufgepasst.

Wenns dir der Neid aber zu viel wird und du nur noch blöde Sprüche im Köpf hast, bitte verzieh dih wo anders hin, danke. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (26. April 2016)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus. Wie rund laufen deine Schwalbe Reifen? Ich hatte 1 mit offen liegendem Metallring, einen der eierte wie wild und jetzt einen der nicht mehr so stark aber immer noch eiert. Immer am neuen Nobby Nic, der Hans Dampf vorne läuft rund...



Die zwei MM und der HD laufen rund, vom Herstellergewicht weiht ein MM n bissl viel ab, der is aufm zweitLRS drauf. Tubeless sindse alle, ging leicht und wahrscheinlich auch ohne Milch. Aber auch die originalen Contingingen super tubeless. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (26. April 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Was für ne Folie hast du auf dem Oberrohr?



Normale mattschwarze Folie, zum Schutz da ich mit den Schonern ansonsten alles zerkratze. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (26. April 2016)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du Mim Dämpfer?
> Wir haben das Rad in der gleichen Woche bekommen, mein DB Inline ist jetzt nach 3/4 Jahr, fertig, muss zu CosmicSports.
> Ich bin nicht wirklich zufrieden, er sackt im mittleren Federwegsbereich zu stark weg.
> Deshalb kuck ich nach was neuem..



Bin sehr zufrieden damit, mein Inline war auch schon bei der Reparatur, nun steht er zum verkauf, aber is schwer den loszuwerden. Haben viele angst da die doch n bissl zicken. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mohlo (26. April 2016)

In gewisser Weise kann ich Boardi ja verstehen: Da gibt man mehrere tausend Euro für ein so schickes Carbon-Enduro aus. Klebt noch mit viel Liebe farbige selbst geplottete Decals auf den Rahmen. Schützt die schöne Carbonhaut mit edelster 3M-Folie und tauscht nach und nach die verbauten Teile gegen Wunschkomponenten aus. Das Ganze dokumentiert man regelmäßig mit perfekten Fotos in geputzter und gewachster Bestform aus allen erdenklichen Perspektiven bei bestem Licht. Das kostet Zeit, bringt aber Genugtuung. Vermutlich wirft man täglich einen Blick auf sein Schmuckstück und erfreut sich an dem tadellosen Zustand seiner Investition.

Anfangs habe ich das auch so gehandhabt. Bis ich dann festgestellt habe: Das Ding muss dreckig sein und geradezu danach aussehen "Ja, mein Herr und Meister hat mich richtig hart rangenommen! Ich stehe nicht nur an der Eisdiele, sondern werde ausschließlich artgerecht bewegt!"

So sieht es seit Monaten bei mir aus. Natürlicher Rahmenschutz aus Schlamm und geputzt werden ausschließlich Kette, Schaltung und die Kolben der Federelemente:


----------



## BillMeyer (26. April 2016)

Schade, dass der hier echt schöne Thread mit einer so unnötigen Diskussion zu gemüllt wird. Der eine putzt & pflegt halt sein Bike, ein anderer wiederum schruppt es halt. Das heißt jetzt nicht automatisch, dass der eine das Bike artgerechter bewegt wie der andere. Daher total unnötig das Thema.


----------



## mohlo (26. April 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Schade, dass der hier echt schöne Thread mit einer so unnötigen Diskussion zu gemüllt wird. Der eine putzt & pflegt halt sein Bike, ein anderer wiederum schruppt es halt. Das heißt jetzt nicht automatisch, dass der eine das Bike artgerechter bewegt wie der andere. Daher total unnötig das Thema.


Dennoch würde ich mich mal über ein Foto von dem schönen Strive  "in der Wildnis" freuen. Und Meinungsäußerungen muss man ja nicht direkt als Müll bezeichnen.


----------



## BillMeyer (26. April 2016)

Obacht, ich habe die Diskussion als Müll bezeichnet & nicht die Meinung der Disskutierenden. Bilder in freier Wildbahn gibt es sogar hier in diesem Thread. So geile Hometrails wie
Boardi05 haben nur wenige vor der Haustür.


----------



## mohlo (26. April 2016)

Belassen wir es dabei und freuen uns weitere Fotos von Boardis Strive - die ich mir im Übrigen sehr gerne anschaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GesichtsFace (26. April 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> So sieht es seit Monaten bei mir aus. Natürlicher Rahmenschutz aus Schlamm und geputzt werden ausschließlich Kette, Schaltung und die Kolben der Federelemente.


Mit einem weichen Pinsel schubs ich noch die Lager frei. Ansonsten mach ich's ganz genauso


----------



## Staanemer (26. April 2016)

Lass Dich nicht klein kriegen, @Boardi05 .

Du bist nicht der einzige, der weiss, wie man sein Strive fährt und pflegt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-strive-wie-ich-es-mag-cf-8-0-regular-im-umbau.751695/


----------



## Epictetus (26. April 2016)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Tja, man kann sich das leisten, oder halt nich



Was hat das Ganze mit können zu tun? Ich glaube, ihr habt immer noch nicht gecheckt, dass das Ganze nicht mit Neid, sondern einfach mit Kopfschütteln unsererseits einhergeht. Wenn ich etwas haben will, dann kauf ich mir das einfach - End of story.


----------



## Staanemer (26. April 2016)

Ach, weisst Du? Ich habe aufgehört mit Extremisten zu diskutieren. Ist zu einfach.


----------



## Erroll (27. April 2016)

Ich versteh dein Problem nicht?! Wenn dich der Thread hier und die Leute darin so nerven, warum bist du dann immer noch hier? Boardi hat dich nirgends angegriffen, etc. Starte einen Thread über dein Rad und erfreue dich daran. Es hält dich keiner von ab.  Leben und leben lassen!


----------



## mohlo (27. April 2016)

Skandal! Hier ist doch tatsächlich Dreck an Boardi05's Strive! Und es wird vermutlich noch artgerecht bewegt! Das kann doch nicht sein! Fake!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (27. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Wow, n paar Flecken am Unterrohr und n bisschen im Schnee bewegt = Dirtbiking deluxe und artgerechte Haltung eines High End Endurobikes (mit 170mm FW Upfront).
> 
> Wenn du meinst, wird das schon stimmen.


Oh man... Dir kann man es wirklich nicht recht machen. Sieh das doch mal lockerer. Niemand ist hier das Maaß aller Dinge. Egal ob dreckig oder blitzeblank! Jeder wie er mag! Man könnte fast den Eindruck gewinnen, dass so mancher zum Lachen in den Keller geht!

Ich bin dafür, dass Boardi mal sein Strive so richtig einsaut und JustSkilled das ganze Wochenende putzt und wachst und den kompletten Rahmen seines Strive mit 3M-Folie abklebt!


----------



## Micha382 (27. April 2016)

Ich verstehe das Problem auch nicht wirklich. Nicht jeder hat die Kohle sich alle 1-2 Jahre ein neues Rad zu kaufen wenn es runtergerockt ist. Ich pflege meine Sachen im Regelfall auch und wo gehobelt wird fallen auch Späne, aber was ist schlimm daran dass man sein Rad, sein Auto oder was auch immer dazwischen pflegt und sauber macht. Immerhin wirkt sich die Pflege und der entsprechende Umgang auch wieder auf den Wiederverkaufswert aus, falls man vorhat das Rad mal wieder zu verkaufen.
Leben und Leben lassen - ich schau mir jedenfalls Bilder von beiden Arten gerne an


----------



## PaddyKN (27. April 2016)

Wenn man keine Probleme hat macht man sich eben welche


----------



## rowdi (27. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Mir gehen vor allem Leute auf den Keks, die meinen, sie wären erhabener als andere.....



Du musst dir ja ganz schön selber auf den Keks gehen, schließlich scheinst du dich erhaben zu fühlen ein Urteil über die "artgerechte Haltung" und das "fahrerische Können" machen zu können.



JustSkilled schrieb:


> Wow, n paar Flecken am Unterrohr und n bisschen im Schnee bewegt = Dirtbiking deluxe und artgerechte Haltung eines High End Endurobikes (mit 170mm FW Upfront).



Wie andere schon gesagt haben, manche pflegen ihr Material und andere lassen ihr Bike eingesaut im Keller.
Was für mich mehr mit Faulheit zu tun hat. Und zu den Pedalen 
Nur weil deine Kratzer vom auffer Fresse liegen haben und bissel Matsch dran lässt sich das auf "artgerechte Haltung" zurückführen ?
Und daran sieht man das du n richtig krasser Fahrer bist ? Hammer 

Irgendwie biste ja schon witzig... kommst bissel her, machst Stunk... fühlst dich erhaben und gehst dir dabei selber aufn Keks....

Boardi, weiter so, ich schau hier immer wieder gern rein....
Komischerweise vorallem wegen den schönen sauberen Bildern....


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2016)

Bildet euch was auf euren Wiederverkaufswert ein. Ein 5 Jahre altes Bike bleibt ein 5 Jahre altes  Bike. Da kannst schrubben, polieren und warten wie du möchtest, das wird sich nicht groß niederschlagen.

Und sonst, fahrt doch wie ihr wollt. Wer sich beim Enduro biken über Stürze lustig macht - welche zum MTB Sport dazu gehören, ist für mich sowieso nicht ernst zu nehmen und ist sicher einer dieser "Fahrer", die Rad/Rahmen nach 5 Jahren sturzfrei verkaufen.

Lügner oder Pussys eben.

Ich hoffe nur, dass dieser Quatsch dann auch in diesem Thread bleibt und nicht 10x geposted wird


----------



## mohlo (27. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Bildet euch was auf euren Wiederverkaufswert ein. Ein 5 Jahre altes Bike bleibt ein 5 Jahre altes  Bike. Da kannst schrubben, polieren und warten wie du möchtest, das wird sich nicht groß niederschlagen.
> Und sonst, fahrt doch wie ihr wollt. Wer sich beim Enduro biken über Stürze lustig macht - welche zum MTB Sport dazu gehören, ist für mich sowieso nicht ernst zu nehmen und ist sicher einer dieser "Fahrer", die Rad/Rahmen nach 5 Jahren sturzfrei verkaufen.


Wie wäre es, wenn Du in Aussagen/Meinungen nicht soviel hineininterpretieren würdest? Dann lebt es sich bestimmt viel entspannter und man hat nicht ständig einen gefühlten Puls von 180.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass dieser Quatsch dann auch in diesem Thread bleibt und nicht 10x geposted wird



Glücklicherweise gibts noch 2-3 andre threads wo die Bilder reinpassen  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gibts noch 2-3 andre threads wo die Bilder reinpassen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Wenn das deiner virtuellen Penisverlängerung dient, dann bin ich doch zufrieden. Ein 0815 Hochglanzenduro bleibt es trotzdem, auch in Blau.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. April 2016)

Hier schneits grad wie mitten im winter







Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier schneits grad wie mitten im winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (27. April 2016)

rowdi schrieb:


> Du musst dir ja ganz schön selber auf den Keks gehen, schließlich scheinst du dich erhaben zu fühlen ein Urteil über die "artgerechte Haltung" und das "fahrerische Können" machen zu können.



Hab mir is selbe gedacht, selten jemand gesehen der so viel kritisiert und selber gleich schlimm ist. 
Glücklicherweise gibts die ignore Funktion, alles andre hat einfach keinen Sinn. Schad drum aber is halt so. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rowdi (27. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> PS: Ich bums meine Freundin lieber ohne Gummi, macht mehr Spass. XoXo


Vllt solltest du dir zusätzlich noch einen Keulen.... machst n sehr unentspannten eindruck...



JustSkilled schrieb:


> Und sonst, fahrt doch wie ihr wollt....


Da war ein kurzer Lichtblick...



JustSkilled schrieb:


> Lügner oder *Pussys *eben.





JustSkilled schrieb:


> ...virtuellen *Penis*verlängerung dient....


Dir scheinent das Erwähnen von Geschlechtsteilen sehr wichtig was....
Hoffentlich bekommen die bei dir mehr Pflege wie dein Bike....  



JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ein 0815 Hochglanzenduro bleibt es trotzdem...


0815....  Ansichtsache....
Du wirst das Rad auf jeden fall nicht an seine Grenzen bringen...

Kurz zur Erklärung:


Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier schneits grad wie mitten im winter...





JustSkilled schrieb:


> hier auch


bei Boardi schneit es tatsächlich, bei dir ist es sonnig und es liegt Schnee...
Aber schneien tut es bei dir nicht.... (nur so am Rande)


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2016)

Ich wusste, als ich den Kommentar mit dem Foto schrieb, dass dieser Kritikpunkt kommen wird. Ganz grosses Kino :* ist davon ab n Foto von Winteranfang, hier in der Zentralschweiz hat es vorgestern noch 16cm geschneit, leider kein Foti... Hugs and kisses! Hinterm Gotthard war schon bestes Wetter am Wochenende.



rowdi schrieb:


> Dir scheinent das Erwähnen von Geschlechtsteilen sehr wichtig was....
> Hoffentlich bekommen die bei dir mehr Pflege wie dein Bike....



Oh Gott, jetzt wird die Wichtigkeit des Bikes schon mit der des eigenen Körpers gleichgesetzt. Das Bike ist ersetzbar und in keiner Hinsicht so wichtig wie ich und mein Körper / meine Gesundheit. Die beweglichen Teile werden sauber gehalten (meist), das wars. Der Rest muss eben dran glauben.

Ausserdem mag ich Vulgärsprache, die kann ich bei der Arbeit so wenig zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## rowdi (27. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich wusst...dass dieser Kritikpunkt kommen wird...



Mein Guter, kein Kritikpunkt, wie oben geschrieben, nur eine Erklärung und diese auch"(nur so am Rande)"


----------



## BillMeyer (27. April 2016)

Gibt es hier im Forum eigentlich keinen Moderator?
Kann sich hier jeder benehmen wie er will?
Verrückte Welt !


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Gibt es hier im Forum eigentlich keinen Moderator?
> Kann sich hier jeder benehmen wie er will?
> Verrückte Welt !



Ja crazy. In nem Diskussionsforum darf Kritik angebracht werden. Ich würde an deiner Stelle direkt mal in der türkischen Botschaft nachfragen, ob das alles so mit rechten Dingen zu sich geht. Und bestell Böhmermann 'nen schönen Gruss von mir nebenbei.


----------



## BillMeyer (27. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ja crazy. In nem Diskussionsforum darf Kritik angebracht werden. Ich würde an deiner Stelle direkt mal in der türkischen Botschaft nachfragen, ob das alles so mit rechten Dingen zu sich geht. Und bestell Böhmermann 'nen schönen Gruss von mir nebenbei.



Solange Kritik sachlich ist, bin ich bei dir.
Allerdings das was du hier ablässt, ist weit weg von sachlich.
Ich denke inzwischen hat jeder verstanden das du dein Bike eher weniger putzt, es dafür artgerechter Bewegst und daher auch eher weniger Zeit für Fotos von deinem Bike hast.
Anyway warum du jetzt über Seiten hier im Thread jeden deine Meinung aufzwingen musst, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.
Daher wäre es einfach toll, wenn du den Thread mal wieder Raum für das eigentliche Thema geben würdest.


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2016)

Ok, das eigentliche Thema ist, dass es absolut überflüssig ist, die gleichen Fotos in 3 verschienden Threads, die man abonniert hat, zu posten. Das nervt gewaltig und kommt Spam gleich.


----------



## BillMeyer (27. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ok, das eigentliche Thema ist, dass es absolut überflüssig ist, die gleichen Fotos in 3 verschienden Threads, die man abonniert hat, zu posten. Das nervt gewaltig und kommt Spam gleich.



Warum ist deine Meinung = der Meinung aller anderen?
Den Anspruch den du an andere hast solltest du doch bitte auch an dich haben, jedem das seine! Nur weil du den Thread unötig findest musst du diese Meinung nicht allen anderen auch aufzwängen.
P.S.
Für Spam gibt es Filter - evtl. gibt es so was für Threads auch? Ich denke dich zwingt niemand, diesen Thread hier zu abonnieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (27. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Das nervt gewaltig und kommt Spam gleich.


 
Ehm ja


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Warum ist deine Meinung = der Meinung aller anderen?



Es liest sich bei soetwas einfach: "GUCKT ALLE BITTE MEIN WUNDERSCHOENES BIKE AN, ES WAR TEUER UND ICH HAB LANGE DRAN GEPUTZT!!!"

Ich frage mich, wie man das nicht begreifen kann. Das ist ansonsten einfach copy-paste, und sowas gehört meines Erachtens einfach nicht hier rein. Wenn man etwas, zB ein Bild, postet, dann sollte das an EINER Stelle erfolgen, das sollte langen. Wer es sehen will, wird's sehen. Wer nicht, nicht. Aber jemanden das Bild 10x posten zu lassen, und dann von mir zu erwarten, Filter einzuschalten, geht dann doch etwas zu weit.


----------



## rowdi (27. April 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Es liest sich bei soetwas einfach: "GUCKT ALLE BITTE MEIN WUNDERSCHOENES BIKE AN, ES WAR TEUER UND ICH HAB LANGE DRAN GEPUTZT!!!"


Hört sich doch n bissel nach Neid an....



JustSkilled schrieb:


> ....sowas gehört meines Erachtens einfach nicht hier rein....


Da hast du es, deines Erachtens....  Es gibt aber noch andere Leute.....

Oder müsst ihr in der Zantralschweiz noch pro geladenes MB zahlen ?
Das es dich einfach zu teuer kommt wenn Boardi nicht nur in seinem Threads sein Bike zeigt ?


----------



## Erroll (27. April 2016)

Mei, klar wird das Rad oft gepostet. Aber warum sich darüber aufregen? Gibt andere Räder die wesentlich öfter, doppelt und dreifach gepostet werden (ein blaues Intense z.B., etc...). Zudem sind in den Enduro und Allmountain Galerien eh immer die selben user unterwegs. Und in diesem Thread hier gehts einfach um Boardis Rad. Wenn man den Titel liest, sollte man das eigentlich auch begreifen. Er hat eine Menge Arbeit in das Rad gesteckt mit den Decals, etc und dokumentiert hier für andere seine Umbauten. Also warum regst du dich so auf?! Lösch das Abo für diesen Thread und gut.


----------



## BillMeyer (27. April 2016)

Damit endlich mal wieder Ruhe einkehrt, würde ich sagen "Don't Feed The Troll" . Ich für meinen Teil werde nichts mehr dazu schreiben.


----------



## Epictetus (27. April 2016)

rowdi schrieb:


> Hört sich doch n bissel nach Neid an....



Als Arzt in der Schweiz kauft man sich dieses MTB vom Taschengeld eines Monats. Darum geht es hier aber nicht, und nein, es ist immer noch kein Neid. Ich wollte es nur so formulieren, wie es meinem Empfinden nach rüber kommt, wenn einer einen immer wieder zwingt sein b'schissenes Velo zu sehen. Es weiss nun jeder im Forum wie das Ding aussieht, vor einem Baum, vor einer Wand, in einem Tunnel. Es ist immer noch das gleiche scheiss Velo.



BillMeyer schrieb:


> Damit endlich mal wieder Ruhe einkehrt, würde ich sagen "Don't Feed The Troll" . Ich für meinen Teil werde nichts mehr dazu schreiben.



Was genau hat das mit Trolling zu tun? Gar nichts.



rowdi schrieb:


> Oder müsst ihr in der Z*e*ntralschweiz noch pro geladenes MB zahlen*,*
> das*s* es dich einfach zu teuer kommt*,* wenn Boardi nicht nur in seinem Thread[...] sein Bike zeigt ?



Nein, aber wir spendieren kostenlos deutsche Rechtschreibung. Gern geschehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (14. Mai 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Kleinigkeiten, aber es schaut einfach viel besser aus. Canyon hat sonst alle Schrauben perfekt schwarz, die zwei leider nicht, da muss man einfach nachhelfen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 439215



Meint ihr die mit 14mm gehen auch? die 16er sind ausgverkauft, ich mach ne Großbestellung und will ungern 2mal bestellen...


----------



## BillMeyer (14. Mai 2016)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Meint ihr die mit 14mm gehen auch? die 16er sind ausgverkauft, ich mach ne Großbestellung und will ungern 2mal bestellen...



Ich glaube da hilft nur trial and error sprich probieren. Denn messen wird wohl auch eher schlecht gehen, oder?


----------



## mrmind (23. Mai 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hmmm, beim nächsten mal dann, der lack sollte am adapter eh ruhe haben,
> 
> danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Schwarze Schrauben für den "SS" sind auch angekommen, heut abend mal dranschrauben .



Wo hast du denn die schwarzen Schrauben her? Will bei meinem al auch sämtliche Schrauben durch schwarze Exemplare ersetzen. Danke!


----------



## bascopeach (23. Mai 2016)

mrmind schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die schwarzen Schrauben her? Will bei meinem al auch sämtliche Schrauben durch schwarze Exemplare ersetzen. Danke!



Das sind schwarze M5er in 16mm, Boardi hatte da sogar nen Link gepostet... Falls du noch mehr Angaben brauchst kannst dich gerne melden...

Bekommst du bei Bikehardest oder über Easy-Elox oder über Tuning-Pedals


----------



## Tricksy (6. Juni 2016)

Hab das Bike schon so oft in der Galerie gesehen und es immer als geilste Canyon Lackierung empfunden. Jetzt ist das so gar nicht von Canyon . Ich dreh durch, was ne geile Scheise. Made my Evening . Achso, Boardi, willst du mich heiraten?


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juni 2016)

Schwarze Aufklebe liegen bereit, mal guggn wenn die Kiste ihre Stealthoptik bekommt. 

Anhang anzeigen 501792

Vinschgau vor zwei Wochen hat auch seine Spuren hinterlassen, hab ich erst jetzt beim saubermachen entdeckt...

Anhang anzeigen 501794


----------



## Jonas29 (11. Juni 2016)

Mein Strive kriegt auch ein Upgrade!


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juni 2016)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 501840 Mein Strive kriegt auch ein Upgrade!



Mich hält nur der preis ab, ansonstrn wär das ding schon montiert mit oranger feder

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonas29 (17. Juni 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Mich hält nur der preis ab, ansonstrn wär das ding schon montiert mit oranger feder
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich hab ihn 'relativ' günstig bekommen. Heute erste Probefahrt, zwar bei beschissenem Wetter, aber der Dämpfer ist schon ne Hausnummer. Nach groben Setup saugt er den Boden förmlich auf unglaublich sensibel und steht hoch im Federweg. Fast 400gr Mehrgewicht sind da zu verschmerzen.

Nachdem mir der letzte Sattel beim Rennen gebrochen ist, gabs auch ein neuen Selle Italia..

Wie auf dem Bild wiegt die Karre 13,4kg. Leider nicht in so schöner Landschaft wie bei dir..


----------



## BillMeyer (18. Juni 2016)

Sieht Top aus. Was ist das für eine Rahmengroße ist das? Da mein Strive (Race L) ohne +400g Dämpfer schon 13,35kg wiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (18. Juni 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Sieht Top aus. Was ist das für eine Rahmengroße ist das? Da mein Strive (Race L) ohne +400g Dämpfer schon 13,35kg wiegt.



Ist ein Regular L. Der Sattel, die Kassette, die Pedale und Tubeless sind leicht..

Ziel ist das die 12 wieder vorne steht


----------



## luxaltera (18. Juni 2016)

Das wird dann aber leichtbau um den stahlfeder dämpfer drum herum um auf die 12kg zu kommen. Macht das sinn?


----------



## BillMeyer (18. Juni 2016)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Das wird dann aber leichtbau um den stahlfeder dämpfer drum herum um auf die 12kg zu kommen. Macht das sinn?



Da ist ne Titan Feder verbaut


----------



## Jonas29 (18. Juni 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Da ist ne Titan Feder verbaut



Das ist ne SA-Feder aus Super Alloy Steel, wie die orangene Fox, nur leichter und billiger.
wiegt 270gr.

Mit mehr Plastik kommt man unter 13kg (Carbon Lenker(-100gr.), Kurbel(-200gr.), ESI Griffe (-50gr.), ohne Flaschenhalter(-50gr.)).

Ob das Sinn macht ist eine Andere Frage..Muss auch nicht unbedingt sein, weil das Rad leicht genug ist. Kommt drauf an was ich für Kurbel/Lenker zahlen müsste.


----------



## luxaltera (18. Juni 2016)

Oh ok dann nehme ich alles zurück... 

Nee mal ehrlich. Wo willst du denn noch 400g einsparen ohne strukturell derartige Kompromisse zu machen das ein schwerer Dämpfer eigentlich nicht mehr artgerecht gehalten werden kann?


----------



## luxaltera (18. Juni 2016)

Ok da warste schneller. Dachte das dass alles schon geschehen ist bei dem gewicht. Ich bin mit allem gewichtstuning das ich sinnvoll fand bei 14,xx Kg wobei ich bei der rotierenden masse am meisten sparen könnte. Aber da will ich gerade am meisten Stabilität haben. Alles andere ist schon carbon oder so leicht wie es ging (carbon cockpit incl. Xtr shifter, karbon kurbel, xx1 Kassette)... Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein das der alu rahmen so viel schwerer ist...


----------



## BillMeyer (18. Juni 2016)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Das ist ne SA-Feder aus Super Alloy Steel, wie die orangene Fox, nur leichter und billiger.
> wiegt 270gr.
> 
> Mit mehr Plastik kommt man unter 13kg (Carbon Lenker(-100gr.), Kurbel(-200gr.), ESI Griffe (-50gr.), ohne Flaschenhalter(-50gr.)).



Carbon Lenker, leichte Kurbel, Tubless usw . ist bei mir montiert, trotzdem bin ich noch deutlich über 13kg. Wo versteckt sich nur das Gewicht bei mir oder andersherum gefragt, warum ist dein Bike so leicht?


----------



## Jonas29 (18. Juni 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Carbon Lenker, leichte Kurbel, Tubless usw . ist bei mir montiert, trotzdem bin ich noch deutlich über 13kg. Wo versteckt sich nur das Gewicht bei mir oder andersherum gefragt, warum ist dein Bike so leicht?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 504046
> Anhang anzeigen 504047



Ich wieg das mit ner Kofferwaage, aber das deckt sich eigentlich mit den Teilen die ich manchmal auf der Küchenwaage hatte..

MT7 mit XTr Race Hebeln
XX1 Kassette
XTR Schalthebel
Sattel 125gr
Keine Kefü
Storm SL scheiben
Syntace Vorbau

Der Coil wiegt mit Buchsen und Feder ca 680gr

Was wiegt dein LRS?
Pedale?


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Juni 2016)

Ich komm mit meinem 2015er Race 9.0 (Carbon Kurbel/Lenker) in S auch nur auf 13,15kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (18. Juni 2016)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich komm mit meinem 2015er Race 9.0 (Carbon Kurbel/Lenker) in S auch nur auf 13,15kg



Ich versuche mal ne andere Waage aufzutreiben..


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juni 2016)

Bei mir stimmt die Tabelle nun mit der Waage zusammen

Gewicht könnt ich noch sparen ohne groß einzubüsen, MT7 wär auch noch n bissl leichter. 
orig. Canyon KeFü -110gr
Chinapedale -130gr
180er Scheibe hinten -65gr
Carbonlenker -90gr
11fach -350gr


----------



## grobi59 (19. Juni 2016)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 501840 Mein Strive kriegt auch ein Upgrade!



Hammer!

Passt der ohne Probleme? Du hattest ja das Foto gepostet von dem Float X2 bei dem etwas von der Wippe weggefeilt werden musste. Ist das bei dem DHX2 auch notwendig?


----------



## Jonas29 (19. Juni 2016)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hammer!
> 
> Passt der ohne Probleme? Du hattest ja das Foto gepostet von dem Float X2 bei dem etwas von der Wippe weggefeilt werden musste. Ist das bei dem DHX2 auch notwendig?



Ja ist leider auch notwendig, ich habe dabei aber keine Bedenken.
Umso weiter der Dämpfer, desto weniger %tuale Last liegt auf der Wippe. Und der Bolzen der Wippe wird auf Abscherung belastet und ist deutlich dünner.



 

Noch nicht ganz final. Bisschen Schaumstoffband, da ich mir nicht sicher bin wie weit der rein geht bei einem heftigen Durchschlag(also wegen dem Gummidurchschlagschutz). Bisher noch keine Probleme..


----------



## Jonas29 (20. Juni 2016)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn 'relativ' günstig bekommen. Heute erste Probefahrt, zwar bei beschissenem Wetter, aber der Dämpfer ist schon ne Hausnummer. Nach groben Setup saugt er den Boden förmlich auf unglaublich sensibel und steht hoch im Federweg. Fast 400gr Mehrgewicht sind da zu verschmerzen.
> 
> Nachdem mir der letzte Sattel beim Rennen gebrochen ist, gabs auch ein neuen Selle Italia..
> 
> Wie auf dem Bild wiegt die Karre 13,4kg. Leider nicht in so schöner Landschaft wie bei dir..Anhang anzeigen 503915





Jonas29 schrieb:


> Ja ist leider auch notwendig, ich habe dabei aber keine Bedenken.
> Umso weiter der Dämpfer, desto weniger %tuale Last liegt auf der Wippe. Und der Bolzen der Wippe wird auf Abscherung belastet und ist deutlich dünner.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 504373
> ...



Ich muss leider sagen, dass der X2 nicht ganz passt. Bei ganz harten durchschlagen berührt er den oberen Bolzen der Shapeshifterwippe minimal.
Ich verkauf ihn jetzt direkt wieder, da mir das Risiko zu hoch ist, dass der Dämpfer beschädigt wird.

Was ein Schei*.. -.-


----------



## grobi59 (20. Juni 2016)

Ein Double Barrel Coil CS ist sicherlich auch eine gute Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (20. Juni 2016)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Ein Double Barrel Coil CS ist sicherlich auch eine gute Alternative.



Ja den habe ich jetzt im Auge..

Ich wollte ihn erst nicht, weil man den Fox selbst Servicen kann und weil wir in Finale ein DB Air CS und meinen Inline zerlegt haben. Aber der Coil soll ja eigentlich nicht anfällig sein.


----------



## grobi59 (20. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte einen ohne CS im 2014er Torque und der lief völlig ohne Probleme.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Juni 2016)

Was spricht gegen den vivid coil?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evil_Knievel (18. Oktober 2016)

Hey Boardi, hast Du nochmal an Deinen decals rumgebastelt? Hast Du die Grafiken soweit dass Du sie für ein paar Euros kopieren würdest, oder ggf. sogar custom decals auf Anfrage anfertigen würdest?


----------



## Epictetus (22. Oktober 2016)

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/poc-scottish-enduro-series-round-6-ae-rumble-jungle/2/

Thema Gewicht und so.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Januar 2017)

Schriftzüge sind nun glänzend schwarz


----------



## Staanemer (4. Januar 2017)

Ist die Detail-Kleberei nicht irgendwie nervig?


----------



## BillMeyer (4. Januar 2017)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ist die Detail-Kleberei nicht irgendwie nervig?



Das Ergebnis entschädigt


----------



## Jonas29 (8. Januar 2017)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schriftzüge sind nun glänzend schwarz



Bild vom kompletten Rad?


----------



## Frodijak (15. Januar 2017)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powjoke (29. Januar 2017)

s1monster schrieb:


> Da ist es! Versuche mal am Wochenende auszumessen und es in der passenden Größe für einen L Rahmen anzulegen!


 
@s1monster Ist da bei dir was raus geworden? Oder wäre @Boardi05 eventuell so nett die Vektorgrafik zur Verfügung zu stellen? Würde gerne den Schriftzug an meinem L Rahmen ändern...


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Januar 2017)

Das ganze steht nun mal still.

Falls jemand interesse an einem Regular M bzw Race S (je nach Vorbau) Rahmen lust hat, einfach melden, meiner steht nun zum verkauf.


----------



## s1monster (30. Januar 2017)

Warum, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2017)

Nach der 2016er Saison, hab ich mich entschlossen 3 cm länger zu probieren, bin mal gespannt ob die Aufkleber immer noch passen.


----------



## bascopeach (30. Januar 2017)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nach der 2016er Saison, hab ich mich entschlossen 3 cm länger zu probieren, bin mal gespannt ob die Aufkleber immer noch passen.


 
Von M auf L? Die Aufkleber passen immer noch


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. Januar 2017)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Von M auf L? Die Aufkleber passen immer noch


Ich vermute von regular auf Race


----------



## powjoke (30. Januar 2017)

Ist ja dann quasi das gleiche....


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich vermute von regular auf Race



stimmt, von Regular auf Race


----------



## Dice8 (30. Januar 2017)

Also von Race S auf Race M bzw. 2017er M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (1. Februar 2017)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Also von Race S auf Race M bzw. 2017er M.



Nicht ganz, so wie ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, wars weder ein Race S, weder ein Regluar M, war genau dazwischen drinnen mit meinem 50er Vorbau.


----------



## cristox (6. Februar 2017)

Ihr sucht doch immer nach einer Vektorgrafik mit dem Schriftzug:

https://www.canyon.com/service/downloads/


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Februar 2017)

Neue Rahmen ist angekommen, ein Aufkleber passt schon mal nicht. Der streifen beim flaschenhalter ist länger und der flaschenhalter ist an anderer postition. 
Hibterbau werd ich später dann schaun.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Februar 2017)

Heute mal den Rahmen gewogen, der Race M wiegt 200gr mehr, Rahmen inkl. SS, Schaltauge, Abdeckungen/Schutzgummi, ohne Steckachse wiegt 2850gr


----------



## wiza (15. Februar 2017)

Ohne dämpfer?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Februar 2017)

Ja, ohne dämpfer und ohne reverb, k.a. wo die 2.4kg von canyon herkommen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.Heim (16. Februar 2017)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Heute mal den Rahmen gewogen, der Race M wiegt 200gr mehr, Rahmen inkl. SS, Schaltauge, Abdeckungen/Schutzgummi, ohne Steckachse wiegt 2850gr


Kann ich kaum glauben. 
Race L schwarz 2590g mit SS komplett
aber ohne Steuersatz ohne Dämpfer Bolzen ohne Schutzabdeckung Unterrohr ohne Steckachse


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Februar 2017)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Kann ich kaum glauben.
> Race L schwarz 2590g mit SS komplett
> aber ohne Steuersatz ohne Dämpfer Bolzen ohne Schutzabdeckung Unterrohr ohne Steckachse



Ich hba ihn so gewogen wie aufn Bild, sind zwei Schaltzüge drinnen, der unterrohrschutz, das schaltauge, die sattelklemme und der Kettenstrebenschutz.

Werd die zwei Züge später dann mal auf die wage geben, wennse ihren Job gmacht haben, dann mal guggn wo ich lande.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Februar 2017)

Ein bissl was ist passiert,

es fehlt noch der schwarze Aufkleber beim Flaschenhalter, dann sollte fertig sein, zumindest das Setup mit den E1900 Räder, die EX1501 brauchen noch 11 Fach

Bessere Bilder werden folgen, so wie auf den Bildern zu sehn, bin ich bei 13,9kg.


----------



## Hinouf (24. Februar 2017)

Servus. Ich nehme an, du trägst das bike auch ab und an. Wie haut das hin mit dem gebogenen Unterrohr? Danke dir für die Info.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2017)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Servus. Ich nehme an, du trägst das bike auch ab und an. Wie haut das hin mit dem gebogenen Unterrohr? Danke dir für die Info.



Getragen wirds ab und zu, kenn jetzt wegen dem knick kein unterschied zum alten Strive 26" oder Nerve 26"

Heute die erste Probefahrt bei knapp 0° gemacht,
mit der 11fach merkt man gleich, es fehlen ein paar gänge, bsonders bergauf, mal guggn wie es den restlichen Sommer so geht


----------



## Catweazle81 (25. Februar 2017)

Und? Wie fährt sich nun der neue, längere Rahmen zu Deinem alten Regular? Bist zufrieden?


----------



## Boardi05 (1. März 2017)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Und? Wie fährt sich nun der neue, längere Rahmen zu Deinem alten Regular? Bist zufrieden?



Viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, die Abfahrt ja hat man ordentlich tempo gemacht und fühlte sich um einiges stabiler an, auch die Position im Rahmen und auch beim Treten ist angenehmer, 
aber ich hatte mit der 11fach zu kämpfen, hätt nicht gedacht dass der Umstieg von 2x10 so schwer sein wird...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. März 2017)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, die Abfahrt ja hat man ordentlich tempo gemacht und fühlte sich um einiges stabiler an, auch die Position im Rahmen und auch beim Treten ist angenehmer,
> aber ich hatte mit der 11fach zu kämpfen, hätt nicht gedacht dass der Umstieg von 2x10 so schwer sein wird...


Seh ich da schon einen Adler in deinen Gedanken kreisen?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. März 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Seh ich da schon einen Adler in deinen Gedanken kreisen?


Die E1900 Räder haben die XT 11-42 Kasette drauf, die EX1501 haben noch die alte 10 Fach drauf, da muss ich noch guggn welche 11Fach draufkommt. Ein paar ideen hat man schon

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BillMeyer (2. März 2017)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, die Abfahrt ja hat man ordentlich tempo gemacht und fühlte sich um einiges stabiler an, auch die Position im Rahmen und auch beim Treten ist angenehmer,
> aber ich hatte mit der 11fach zu kämpfen, hätt nicht gedacht dass der Umstieg von 2x10 so schwer sein wird...



Umstieg auf 1x12 hätte dir es um einiges erleichtert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (2. März 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Umstieg auf 1x12 hätte dir es um einiges erleichtert...


Mag sein, aber bei 2 LRS sprengt das jeden Rahmen. Auch bei nur einem LRS ist mir die Eagle zu teuer. 

Die XT gabs mit 200€ und für den anderen LRS kommt noch eine Kassette dazu, wird was leichtes mit 11-46 oder 11-48, sollte bald rauskommen und um die 230€ kosten. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tnk (2. März 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Umstieg auf 1x12 hätte dir es um einiges erleichtert...


Ebenso aber auch den Geldbeutel...


----------



## BillMeyer (2. März 2017)

tnk schrieb:


> Ebenso aber auch den Geldbeutel...



dafür hast halt mehr bandbreite.
und der umstieg von 2x10 Shimano kostet ja auch einiges. ich schätze mal es sind max 200-300,-€ mehr für 1x12 statt 1x11.
Wenn ich jetzt mal von der Gruppe + XD-Driver ausgehe.

2. LRS ist ja auch ein Luxus den man nicht ubedingt braucht. Lieber einen vernünftigen für alles..usw.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (2. März 2017)

Sunrace MX8 11-46 drauf machen. Kein XD Driver nötig und die Kassette kostet +-60€.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. März 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> dafür hast halt mehr bandbreite.
> und der umstieg von 2x10 Shimano kostet ja auch einiges. ich schätze mal es sind max 200-300,-€ mehr für 1x12 statt 1x11.
> Wenn ich jetzt mal von der Gruppe + XD-Driver ausgehe.
> 
> 2. LRS ist ja auch ein Luxus den man nicht ubedingt braucht. Lieber einen vernünftigen für alles..usw.



Shimano XT upgrade kit 200€ (vorteil von ispek da saint bremse), eagle upgrade kit 630€

Den 2. Lrs hab ich für die tage wo es bergab um einige schneller geht als normal, der hat auch schon n paar dellen drin. 

Hab mich lange mit der eagle beschäftigt aber die is zurzeit für mich zu teuer, auch bei nur einem lrs

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (2. März 2017)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Sunrace MX8 11-46 drauf machen. Kein XD Driver nötig und die Kassette kostet +-60€.


Hab was anderes in ausblick, leichter und such kein xd, sollte um die 220-230 kosten

Den ex1501 schau ich leicht zu behalten da der meistens bei den bergtouren verwendet wird

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## G.Heim (2. März 2017)

Wenn du mehrere Laufradsätze mit Dtswiss Rachet Naben (240s 350) hast, brauchst du nur einen auf dem XD montierten Zahnkranz vorhalten.
Du kannst dann die Antriebseinheit werkzeuglos zwischen den Laufrädern umstecken  . 
Ich meine der 1501 Laufradsatz hat eine dieser Naben.

Ich mache das seit Jahren so.


----------



## BillMeyer (2. März 2017)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hab was anderes in ausblick, leichter und such kein xd, sollte um die 220-230 kosten
> 
> Den ex1501 schau ich leicht zu behalten da der meistens bei den bergtouren verwendet wird
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Ok, verstehe. 1x11 ohne XD. Ja, jeder setzt halt die Prioritäten anders, 2. LRS hat ja auch min. 400€ gekostet, womit ich dann wieder bei den 600€ für eagle wäre. Wenn ich den beule in der felge hätte würde ich einfach nur den felgenring wechseln. Habe im Falles eines defektes die kosten, aber nicht ewig einen 2. LRS  stehen, den ich die meiste zeit eh nicht fahre.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. März 2017)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Wenn du mehrere Laufradsätze mit Dtswiss Rachet Naben (240s 350) hast, brauchst du nur einen auf dem XD montierten Zahnkranz vorhalten.
> Du kannst dann die Antriebseinheit werkzeuglos zwischen den Laufrädern umstecken  .
> Ich meine der 1501 Laufradsatz hat eine dieser Naben.
> 
> Ich mache das seit Jahren so.


Leider nicht das selbe freilaufsystem, ansonsten hätt ichs so gmacht

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (2. März 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Ok, verstehe. 1x11 ohne XD. Ja, jeder setzt halt die Prioritäten anders, 2. LRS hat ja auch min. 400€ gekostet, womit ich dann wieder bei den 600€ für eagle wäre. Wenn ich den beule in der felge hätte würde ich einfach nur den felgenring wechseln. Habe im Falles eines defektes die kosten, aber nicht ewig einen 2. LRS  stehen, den ich die meiste zeit eh nicht fahre.


Den e1900 gabs für knapp 200€, scheiben sind slx dran und reifen sind auch nur recyclet. An sich ist der recht günstig.
Felgenring wechsel würd stillstand für min zwei wochen bedeuten oder länger, gibt keinen gscheiden und flotten bikeladen hier.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BillMeyer (2. März 2017)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Den e1900 gabs für knapp 200€, scheiben sind slx dran und reifen sind auch nur recyclet. An sich ist der recht günstig.
> Felgenring wechsel würd stillstand für min zwei wochen bedeuten oder länger, gibt keinen gscheiden und flotten bikeladen hier.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Ok. es gibt für alles Gründe


----------



## Boardi05 (2. März 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Ok. es gibt für alles Gründe



Und jedem das seine,

mir ist es einmal passiert dass ich im Park das hintere Rad zerlegt hab und musste fast eine Tour absagen, die ein hlabse Jahr lang geplant wurde. An den Tagen wo ordentlich geballert wird, kommt nun der Billig LRS dran, da kann man dann sorglos in jedes wurzel bzw steinfeld reinknallen.

Finds ja gut, dass alternativen besprochen werden,

bei mir isses nun mal so, zwei LRS, beide Shimano Freilauf, die günstigste alternative war da die Shimano XT. Für den leichten LRS hab ich an ne Sram Kassette gedacht, aber ich hoff die angekündigte 11-46 mit 280gr für Shimanofreilauf kommt bald raus.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (2. März 2017)

Und welche Kassette soll das sein? Rück mal Infos raus...


----------



## Catweazle81 (4. März 2017)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> […] aber ich hatte mit der 11fach zu kämpfen, hätt nicht gedacht dass der Umstieg von 2x10 so schwer sein wird...


Na, das hört sich ja schon einmal vielversprechend an bzgl. dem längeren Rahmen. Wenn ich mir so Deine Bilder anschaue, und Deine, durchaus traumhafte Gegend (neidisch ), da kann ich mir den krassen Unterschied von 2x-Schaltung zu 11fach gut vorstellen. Jetzt heißt es trainieren um mehr bums in die Beine zu bekommen. Bin selbst schon gespannt. Ende letzter Saison bin ich vom Torque EX (2x10) auf das Strive (11fach) umgestiegen. Denke nicht, dass sich das ehemalige Mehrgewicht in der Bandbreite der Schaltung relativiert…


----------



## Boardi05 (4. März 2017)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Na, das hört sich ja schon einmal vielversprechend an bzgl. dem längeren Rahmen. Wenn ich mir so Deine Bilder anschaue, und Deine, durchaus traumhafte Gegend (neidisch ), da kann ich mir den krassen Unterschied von 2x-Schaltung zu 11fach gut vorstellen. Jetzt heißt es trainieren um mehr bums in die Beine zu bekommen. Bin selbst schon gespannt. Ende letzter Saison bin ich vom Torque EX (2x10) auf das Strive (11fach) umgestiegen. Denke nicht, dass sich das ehemalige Mehrgewicht in der Bandbreite der Schaltung relativiert…



War ja die erste Ausfahrt, Wetter hat wieder umgeschlagen, zweite Fahrt wird also wohl noch n bissl dauern. Bsonders gespannt bin ich auf Kohlern, die Strecke is richtig heftig, mal guggn obs da auch etwas mehr Sicherheit bringt.

Gestern sind dann weitere Aufkleber gekommen, morgen mal guggn ob ich dann den orang/blau beim Flaschenhalter auch schwarz bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (5. März 2017)

Nun ist sind die Teamfarben weg.


----------



## kaptan (5. März 2017)

Toll geworden, viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## Boardi05 (5. März 2017)

kaptan schrieb:


> Toll geworden, viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!



THX. 
Werd ich haben, muss nur das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## metal_beppi (5. März 2017)

@Boardi05 eine Frage, wie sicher kleben die Buchstaben vom "Canyon"Schriftzug? Ich habe meinen schwarz angeklebt muss beim Putzen aber immer vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. März 2017)

metal_beppi schrieb:


> @Boardi05 eine Frage, wie sicher kleben die Buchstaben vom "Canyon"Schriftzug? Ich habe meinen schwarz angeklebt muss beim Putzen aber immer vorsichtig sein.



Bei den ecken muss ich n bissl aufpassen wenn ich mit dem lappen drüberfahr. Aber beim normalen abwaschen mit muckoff und hochdruckreiniger (mit abstand und minimaldruck) gings ohne probleme. 
Der radträger macht mir da mehr probleme, da muss ich mir was überlegen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (19. April 2017)

Endlich angekommen, 11-46 11fach für Shimano Freilauf, Probefahrt steht noch aus


----------



## powjoke (19. April 2017)

Von welchem Hersteller ist die Kassette?


----------



## Boardi05 (20. April 2017)

powjoke schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller ist die Kassette?



Garbaruk


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juni 2017)

und blau wurde mit schwarz glänzend getausch


----------



## luxaltera (5. Juni 2017)

Na siehste wird doch so langsam! [emoji14] zeig mal.in voller pracht! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juni 2017)

In der Sonne schauts richtig krass aus, der glänzende Canyon schriftzug und darunter das matte Carbon, gefällt mir richtig richtig gut

Die 11-46 Kassette ist auch n richtig geil, schaltet zwar nicht ganz so sauber wie die Shimano, aber mit dem Leichtgewicht macht 11fach auch in hier in Südtirol richtig Spaß, egal wie steil es wird.

Mehr Bilder gibts in der Canyon Gallerie


----------



## hofi07 (1. August 2017)

Ich beobachte den Thread schon eine ganze Weile und bin schwer begeistert. Tolle Arbeit!!!

@Boardi05: Könntest Du mir bitte mal ne PN bzgl. der Designs schicken? Merci!

Beste Grüße aus München!


----------

